# Skjern Au - 2012



## Costas (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo #h

  Der Übersicht halber eröffne ich hiermit einen neuen Skjern Au-Thread. Zweck dieses Threads ist es, relevante Informationen, Tipps, Erfahrungen, Fotos usw. über das Angeln an der Skjern Au zu sammeln. 

  Die Saison 2011 ist von den Fängen her sehr gut gelaufen. Hier die Zahlen:

  Gefangene Lachse: 1264 Stk. (Vorjahr: 1148 Stk.)

  Meerforellen: 290 Stk. (Vorjahr: 352 Stk.)

Darüber hinaus sind an der Skjern Au Hechte, Bachforellen und Äsche vorhanden. 

Die Salmoniden sind an der Skjern Au durch spezielle Regelungen geschützt. Es wird zur Zeit über allfällige neue Regeln diskutiert  - und debattiert - deswegen verzichte ich hier bewusst, die bisherigen aufzuschreiben. Sobald die neuen auftauchen, werde ich sie hier posten.


http://img6.*ih.us/img6/7415/skjern600.jpg

Zum Schluss ein Bild vom letzten September bei sehr hohem Wasserstand. Einige Bordies waren dann auch hier und können sich bestimmt an den „Skjern See“ erinnern . 

  Grüsse aus dem Norden |wavey:
Costas


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Costas,
die fangergebnsisse sehen ja sehr gut aus. Die skjern au, ist schon ein gutes gewässer für die lachsjäger.
Gruß


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Costas, Otto und alle anderen Skjern-Au-Fans!|wavey:

Auch wenn ich es dieses Jahr nicht an die Skjern Au schaffe (im Sommer stehen 2 Wochen Norge an, 2 längere Trips werden dann doch zu teuer #d ), werde ich natürlich das Geschehen an der Skjern Au wieder aufmerksam verfolgen.#6

Habe letztens was dazu gelesen (http://sportsfiskeren.dk/forslag-til-nye-lakseregler ), dass die Vertreter der westjütländischen Lachs-Auen-Vereine zusammensaßen und eine Veränderung der Saisonzeiten vorgeschlagen haben mit frühestem Saisonstart 16. April und spätestem Saisonende 15. Oktober.
Ist das schon beschlossen/auch für die Skjern Au angedacht?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck

Die neuen Regeln sind nicht beschlossen. Der Regelentwurd auf dem Link ist ein Vorschlag eines staatlichen Amtes. Dieser wird jetzt mit den Vereinen diskutiert und ausgehandelt. Es ist also noch nichts beschlossen. Sobald was beschlossen wird, werde ich es hier posten.

Sollte jemand seine Ferien nach dem Angeln an der Skjern Au richten, dann rate ich vor, nichts vor dem 15. April oder nach dem 15. September zu buchen. Im schlimmsten Fall wird die Saison so kurz, im "besten" Fall vom 1.4. bis zum 31.10.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Ich hätte natürlich nix gegen einen späten Saisonbeginn einzuwenden, ich bin ja erst im Juni dort. Vielleicht klappt es im dritten Anlauf mit einem Fisch aus der Skjern, am besten ein Lachs.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hmmm... ich hab so das Gefühl, dass ich dies Jahr dort auch mal fischen werde...


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich hab so das Gefühl, dass ich dies Jahr dort auch mal fischen werde...


 


21. KW? :m


----------



## Frühaufsteher (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Costas,
Ich bin euch ja noch einen Bericht vom letzten Jahr schuldig. 
So dann mal los:
Am 1.04.2011 sind mein Freund und ich um 3:00 Uhr aufgestanden und um 4:00 Uhr waren wir schon auf der Autobahn in Richtung Dänemark.
Um 7:45 Uhr waren wir dann bei Costas im Laden und haben uns mit Condom-spinnern eingedeckt und uns als Anfänger sehr gut von Costas beraten lassen. 
Vielen Dank noch einmal dafür.
Um 8:45 flog dann zum ersten Mal der Condomspinner an der A11 in die Au. Um 9:00 Uhr war ich dann total gefrustet, denn mit meiner 40ziger Stroft hatte ich überhaupt kein Gefühl wie der Spinner läuft und dementsprechend gab es öfter einen Hänger.
Ich überlegte was ich machen sollte. Als ich noch so überlegte buckelte auf einmal ein großer Lachs in der Mitte der Au flussaufwärts. Ich konnte es kaum glauben.
Für die Fliegenrute war es viel zu windig, also entschied ich mich für ein Tiroler Hölzel und ein Vorfach mit Einzelhaken und einem Rotwurm.
Zur Garnierung  tüdelte ich noch ein paar rote Wollfäden an den Harken. An der Brücke warf ich dann das ganze zur Probe ins Wasser und rums hatte ich schon wieder ein Hänger.
Als ich versuchte die Montage wieder frei zu bekommen spürte ich einen Schlag in der Rute. Sofort ließ ich Rute wieder sinken, und wartete noch etwas ab. Nach wenigen Sekunden spürte ich wieder einen Ruck und reflexartig setzte ich jetzt den Anhieb.
Sofort kreischte die Bremse und ein Fisch nahm ca. 20 m Schnur. Ich stellte die Bremse etwas strammer und drillte den Fisch behutsam. Nach ca. 5 Minuten kam dann ein 75cm langer Lachs in der Mitte des Flusses an die Oberfläche.
Als ich den Lachs am Ufer vor mir hatte, erkannte ich das es ein Absteiger war (ca. 3,5 kg) und harkte den Lachs wieder ab. Der Harken hing genau in der Maulspalte und ließ sich ohne Widerharken leicht lösen.
So habe ich nach knapp einer Stunde meinen Lachs gefangen.
Am nächsten Tag hat mein Freund auch noch einen Lachs und eine Meerforelle gefangen. Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht endlich meine selbstgebundenen Fliegen mit der Zweihandrute in die Au zu bringen. 
Das Ganze muss man wohl unter Anfängerglück abharken.
Als Anlage hänge ich noch ein paar Fotos an.
Ich wünsche euch schon mal schöne Tage an der Au.
Der Lachs auf dem Foto wurde am 01.04 von unserem Nachbarn gefangen. 

Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher

Ich wünsche euch schöne Tage an der Au.


----------



## Costas (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@Frühaufsteher

Danke für Deinen Bericht und die Fotos. Schön zu hören, dass Ihr beide ein tolles Erlebnis an der Skjern Au hattet. 

Grüsse aus dem Norden
Costas


----------



## Schleienschosch (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Schönen guten Abend |wavey:
an Ostern dieses Jahres geht es endlich eine Woche lang nach Dänemark.
Wir sind zu dritt und wissen leider noch nicht genau wo wir hin fahren  sollen. Wir würden gerne ein paar tage mit leichten Fliegenruten auf  Bachforellenpirsch gehen, um dann anschließend ein paar tage im  Salzwasser unser glück zu versuchen. 

Wir haben keine genauen vorstellungen was uns erwartet und nehmen mal einfach alles an Ausrüstung mit was man brauchen könnte 

Wir fahren mit dem Wohnmobil und möchten am Liebsten nicht so oft  "umziehen", besteht um den fjord herum die möglichkeit erfolgreich mit  der Fliegenrute an kleinen Auen zu fischen?
Dann hätten wir wenigstens schonmal ein Ziel.
Hvide Sande könnte man von dort ja bequem anfahren.

wäre nett wenn ihr uns bischen weiter helfen könntet :vik:

LG

P.S habe den post einfach vom Ringkobing-fjord Thread kopiert weil mir empfohlen wurde hier mal nachzufragen 
ich weiß ich bin faul.


----------



## Costas (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@Schleienschosch


Da ich es mit der Religion nicht so gut habe, weiss ich nicht wann Ostern ist :q.  Wie es aussieht, wird die Skjern Au erst am 16. April aufmachen. Dort kann man hauptsächlich auf Lachse und Meerforellen angeln. An kleinere Nebenflüsse der Au kann man auch Bachforelle und Äsche fangen, wobei letztere total geschont sind.

Wir kennen die diesjährigen Regeln und Preise für die Skjern Au noch nicht. Sie werden tatsächlich erst kurz vor Saisonbeginn bekanntgegeben. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> @Schleienschosch
> 
> 
> *Da ich es mit der Religion nicht so gut habe, weiss ich nicht wann Ostern ist :q.* Wie es aussieht, wird die Skjern Au erst am 16. April aufmachen. Dort kann man hauptsächlich auf Lachse und Meerforellen angeln. An kleinere Nebenflüsse der Au kann man auch Bachforelle und Äsche fangen, wobei letztere total geschont sind.
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

eine kleine Hilfe.:m

Ostern ist dann,wenn deine Frau dir bunte Eier beschert.


----------



## Schleienschosch (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

 wollten vom 05. bis 12. April fahren. Sind die Nebenflüsse denn auch gesperrt? Omme Au ist meines wissens ab 1. März freigegeben. Sonst müssen wir uns halt zwei verschiedene Stellplätze suchen und nach drei tagen umziehen um im Süß- und Salzwasser  zu fischen. 
Wäre ja ne schöne Sache gewesen von einem Standpunkt beide möglichkeiten zu haben. 
Kennt sich jemanbd mit den kleineren Flüsschen aus?

MfG


----------



## Costas (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Schleienschosch schrieb:


> wollten vom 05. bis 12. April fahren. Sind die Nebenflüsse denn auch gesperrt? Omme Au ist meines wissens ab 1. März freigegeben. Sonst müssen wir uns halt zwei verschiedene Stellplätze suchen und nach drei tagen umziehen um im Süß- und Salzwasser  zu fischen.
> Wäre ja ne schöne Sache gewesen von einem Standpunkt beide möglichkeiten zu haben.
> Kennt sich jemanbd mit den kleineren Flüsschen aus?
> 
> MfG



Die Omme Au hat die gleichen Regeln wir die Skjern Au.

Als Alternative bietet sich die Hover Au an. Sie ist seit dem 16. Januar "offen"....momentan nur für Schlittschuhlaufen zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Bruno 01 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hi
Gehört hier zwar nur bedingt hin aber ich mach es einfach mal.
Warum ist die Garnele eigentlich als Köder auf Lachs verboten ? Als Fliege ist Sie doch erlaubt und selbst Hering am System und Wurm sind doch erlaubt |kopfkrat
Und wer ist denn nun die Nummer eins,die Skjern oder die Varde ? Hoffe die Experten können mich aufklären.Habe viel gegoogelt aber die genauen Zahlen für 2011 nicht genau rausgefunden.Von der Varde wurden offiziell ca.600 Lachse gemeldet.Inoffiziell sollen es über 1000 gewesen sein.


Bruno #h


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Bruno

Wieso die Garnele bei vielen Auen verboten ist? Bestimmt, damit man  weniger Lachse fangen kann. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen, ob es auch  deswegen ist, weil die Fische die echte Garnelle tiefer schlucken und  damit das Abhaken erschwert wird. Gerade aus diesem Grund war es bis  jetzt an der Skjern Au nicht erlaubt nach dem ersten gefangenen Lachs  auf Wurm, weiterhin mit Wurm zu angeln.

Ob Varde oder Skjern? Die Skjern Au hat bei weitem einen grösseren Lachsebestand als die Varde Au. Hier einige Zahlen aus 2011:

Varde Au:
Gefangen: 131
Zurückgesetzt: 388
Total gefangen: 519

Skjern Au:
Quote: 375
Zurückgesetzt: 889
Gefangen: 1264 

Statistik-Korrektur:
Sicherlich werden leider einige nicht angemeldet. Man kann ruhig an beiden Auen ruhig +20-30% dazurechnen.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass an der Skjern Au die Quote für die grossen Lachse schon im Juni aufgebraucht wurde und viele Einheimische dort nicht weiter gefischt haben, dann hätte die Zahl der gefangenen Lachse viel höher ausfallen können.

Die Quote wird aufgrund des geschätzten Bestandes gesetzt. Sie beträgt ca. 10%. An der SKjern Au vermutet man 4000-6000 Lachse. Für die Saison 2012 wird voraussichtlich eine Quote von 400 Lachse gesetzt. Die letztn Ergebnisse der Varde Au liegen mir nicht vor. Ich schätze dass es dort ca. 1300-1500 Lachse sind.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Hi
> ...Habe viel gegoogelt aber die genauen Zahlen für 2011 nicht genau rausgefunden.


Hallo Bruno,
Damit Du die offiziellen Zahlen der Skjern Au nicht nur für 2011 sondern zurück auch bis 2002 noch mal nachschauen kannst, gehe auf die Homepage des Zusammenschlusses der Skjern-Au-Vereine www.skjernaasam.dk . Dort kannst Du im Menü die Unterpunkte "Fiskeriet" --> "Fangststatistik" anklicken (Direkte Links funktionieren da nicht, deswegen beschreibe ich es so zum "durchklicken"). Dort sind dann die Jahre von 2002 bis 2011 und die Verknüpfungen für die jeweiligen Jahresstatistiken für Meerforelle (Havörred) und Lachs (Laks) jeweils in einfacher (*Simpel*) und ausführlicher Form (*Detaljeret). *
In der ausführlichen Form werden die Fänge dort dargestellt nicht nur nach Monat, Durchschnittsgrösse/Gewicht, Geschlecht sondern auch nach Fangort, Fangmethode, Konditionsfaktor etc.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Bruno 01 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@Costas
Vielen Dank für die detaillierte Antwort #6
Das man an der Skjern nach einem Lachs nicht mehr mit Wurm weiterfischen darf wusste ich nicht.Wäre dann vielleicht auch auf das verangeln/tiefe schlucken gekommen.
War auch nur eine hypothetische Frage,da ich eh nicht mit Wurm fische.
Was die Fangzahlen anbetrifft,ist das echt der Wahnsinn wie sich das entwickelt hat.Als ich das erste mal an der Skjern fischte,wurden im Jahr zwischen 20 und 30ig Lachse gefangen.Und jetzt wurde sogar schon ein Lachs an der Karup A gefangen.

@MeFo-Schreck
Klasse,die Seite kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Vielen Dank hierfür #6



Bruno #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Ja, die Entwicklung der Skjern Au seit der Renaturierung des Unterlaufs ('99-'02) ist schlicht sensationell und lässt jedem Naturliebhaber (nicht nur dem Angler) das Herz in einem freudigen Takt schlagen #6
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> @Schleienschosch
> 
> Wie es aussieht, wird die Skjern Au erst am 16. April aufmachen.


Diese Vermutung steht jetzt wohl fest, kann man auf der "Nyheder"-Seite der Homepage www.skjernaasam.dk nachlesen.
Dort steht unter anderem:
" _Nedenstående regler og anbefalinger er det SÅS *forventer* vil være gældende for fiskesæsonen 2012. Vi er dog nødt til at tage forbehold for ændringer idet bekendtgørelsen for Skjern Å er i høring den næste måned. *Sæsonstarten den 16.4 ligger dog fast.*_* "*
D.h. dass der Saisonstart 16.04. für 2012 *beschlossene Sache ist*, die im weiteren auf dieser Seite unten stehenden Regeln noch diskutiert werden, wobei die Regeln sich kaum von denen der letzten Jahre an der Skjern Au unterscheiden.
Lediglich die evtl. Verlängerung der Saison bis 15.10. sowie die leichte Erhöhung der Gesamt-Quote (evtl. 400 Stück statt 350 in 2011) für die Entnahme wären wirklich neu. Diese beiden Punkte sind aber noch in der Klärung.
Als neue *Empfehlung* (keine Regel)des SAS gilt es, alle Meerforellen aus der Skjern Au zurückzusetzen.
Zitat: 
_"Anbefalinger fra SÅS._
_1. Genudsæt alle havørreder!"_


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Axel,#h

danke für die Info.#6
Dich dürfte das ja dieses Jahr kalt lassen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,#h
Ja und Nein! 
Natürlich kann mir das dieses Jahr egal sein, da ich es 2012 nicht an die Skjern Au schaffen werde, da ein anderes Ziel (Norge) "anliegt".
Nichtsdestotrotz ist mir die Skjern Au spätestens seit letztem Jahr so ans Herz gewachsen, dass ich alle Infos weiter begierig verfolge und "aufsauge" .
Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Glücklichen, die dieses Jahr die Skjern Au besuchen können/dürfen ein fettes "Knaek og Braek"! #6
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Marstro (2. März 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hurra !

Es ist amtlich !

Dieses Jahr schaffe ich es auch an die Skjern Au. 

Freue mich darauf Costas mal persönlich kennen zu lernen und das Gewässer, so hoffe ich, lieben zu lernen.

|supergri:m:vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. März 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Jetzt scheinen laut http://skjernaasam.dk die Änderungen der Saisonzeit an der Skjern Au amtlich.
Die Saison beginnt 15 Tage später (16.04.), hört allerdings auch 15 Tage später auf (15.10.) als letztes Jahr.
Die Entnahmeqouten (letztes Jahr 175 Lachse >75cm und 175 Lachse <75cm) stehen wohl letzendlich noch nicht fest. Es wird aber wohl eine leicht erhöhte Quote von insgesamt 400 Stück angestrebt ("_Kvoten for 2012 forventes at blive 400 laks, delt på to størrelsesgrupper_.").

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (21. März 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo

Die Quote steht auch fest. Sie ist tatsächlich 400 Stk. für 2012. 180 Stk. über 75 cm, und 220 Stk. zwischen 60cm - 75cm.

Eine weitere Änderung gegenüber dem Vorjahr ist, das Angeln mit Naturköder (Tauwurm) oder Kunstköder mit Duftstoffe (Kunstwurm, Gulp usw.) ist nur mit Zirkelhaken ohne Wiederhaken zugelassen. Ausgenommen sind Einzelhaken der Grösse 12 oder kleiner (also 14, 16 usw.). Diese dürfen Widerhaken haben. Nach dem ersten gefangenen Lachs mit dieser Methode (Wurm oder Kunstköder mit Duftstoff) darf man für den Rest der Saison nicht länger mit der gleichen Methode angeln. 

Ansonsten gelten die gleichen Regeln wie letztes Jahr. Die wichtigste davon ist, dass man *nur einen Haken ohne Widerhaken* am System haben darf, egal ob Einzel-, Doppel- oder Dreihaken.

Wir erwarten auch diese Saison ein neues Rekord und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wir vermehrt Exemplare in der Nähe der 20 kg-Grenze sehen werden.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (21. März 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Costas,
mir langt auch ein Exemplar nahe der 10kg-Marke 

Die Festlegung, dass man nach einem Fang auf Wurm nicht mehr damit weiterangeln darf, setzt aber doch auf die Ehrlichkeit der Angler, oder? Wenn ich nicht gerade mit Lachs in der einen und Wurmdose inn der anderen Hand erwischt werde, lässt sich das schwer nachprüfen... 

Mir ist das recht wurscht, ich werde sowieso Spinnfischen. Am Samstag sind es noch 10 Wochen. Ich zähle schon die Tage...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (21. März 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Michael

Die 10 Wochen werdenn schnell vorbei sein, das wirst Du sehen.

Eigentlich alle Regeln setzen auf Selbstdisziplin der Angler. Das kann man dennoch teilsweise überprüfen. Fängt z.B. Hr. Nielsen am 1.5. einen Lachs auf Wurm, so hat er ihn innerhalb von 4 Tage anzumelden. Dort muss man auch angeben mit welcher Methode man gefangen hat. Diese Raportliste wird von den Kontrolleren überprüft und bei den Kontrollen mitgeführt. Wird z.B. am 10.5. Hr. Nielsen an am Ufer mit Pose und Wurm erwischt, dann wird er zur Kasse gebeten, 2500,- DKK für dieses Einzelvergehen. Wird er jedoch auf dem Weg ins AUto erwischt, mit 2. getötetem Lachs UND frische Würmer in der Tasche, dann muss er insgesamt 2 x 2500,- zahlen. 

Wie ich höre, werden diese Saison vermehrt Kontrollen auch in Hvide Sande geführt. Es gibt immer wieder welche an der Schleuse, die versuchen Lachse und Meerforelle auf die Brutalste weise mit Blei und Dreihakken zu einzuhakken. Dagegen wird es nun endlich strenger vorgegangen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. März 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Wie ich höre, werden diese Saison vermehrt Kontrollen auch in Hvide Sande geführt. Es gibt immer wieder welche an der Schleuse, die versuchen Lachse und Meerforelle auf die Brutalste weise mit Blei und Dreihakken zu einzuhakken. Dagegen wird es nun endlich strenger vorgegangen.


*Gut so!*#6
Hoffentlich auch gegen die gleichfalls ekelhafte Methode, Hornhechte mit Heringssystemen bewusst zu "reissen", diese traurige Schauspiel habe ich leider auch schon in der Hornhechtzeit (nicht nur in HS) oft genug gesehen:c
Und Dir Costas, drücke ich fest die Daumen, dass der "20-Kilo-Lachs"  an Deinem Köder hängt!#h
Oder auch an Christians/Salmonkings


----------



## Michael_05er (22. März 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Ich hoffe doch, dass die 10 Wochen schnell vorbei ehen, die drei Wochen danach, in denen wir oben sind, sollten aber lange dauern :q.

Ich finde es auch gut, wenn verstärkt kontrolliert wird. Beim ersten Mal an der Skjern sind wir ja auch zwei Mal kontrolliert worden, inklusive Widerhaken-Überprüfung. Und an den Schleusen kann es ja auch nix schaden, wenn der ein oder andere "Angler" mal einen Schuss vor den Bug bekommt.

Mit der Selbstdisziplin ist es ja (falls ich das nicht völlig falsch einschätze) bei Fliegenfischern und Lachsanglern besser bestellt als beim Durchschnittsangler. Das lässt einen hoffen, dass die Regeln akzeptiert und befolgt werden. Die Kategorie Angler, die für ihre gezahlten Gebühren auf Teufel komm raus einen Gegenwert in Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen will, ist da hoffentlih seltener vertreten und hat harte Strafen verdient.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fishingmaid (16. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Board und lese mich gearde mal ein bisschen durch die Threads. Mein Mann und ich sind seit dem letzten Hvide Sande Urlaub auch mit dem Angelvirus infiziert, also arme Anfänger...
Im Mai gehts wieder nach HS und mein absoluter Traum wäre 1 oder 2 Lachse auf die Schuppen zu legen :k
Wir wollen also auch in die Au und jetzt zu meinen Fragen :

Kann man vor Ort einen Guide für die Au anheuern?
Was würde das für einen halben Tag oder ein paar Stunden kosten? 
Kann unsere 4 Jährige Tochter mit?
Was für Ausrüstung braucht man?

Schon mal vielen Dank und Petri Heil


----------



## Michael_05er (17. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Fishingmaid schrieb:


> Im Mai gehts wieder nach HS und mein absoluter Traum wäre 1 oder 2 Lachse auf die Schuppen zu legen :k


Hi,
freut mich, dass Euch die Angelei gepackt hat. Mit den Lachsen ist das nicht so einfach. Ich war jetzt zwei mal einen Tag lang an der Skjern und habe tatsächlich zwei Mal einen Lachs buckeln gesehen. Das war schon eine gute Quote. Auch wenn die Skjern ein guter Lachs-Fluss ist, kann man eine ganze Woche ohne Fischkontakt unterwegs sein. 

Wenn Ihr mit Spinnruten loswollt, empfehle ich Ruten um die 2,7m mit ca. 50g Wurfgewicht. Eine 3000er Stationärrolle mit 0,15er geflochtener Schnur und einem Meter 0,35er Fluorocarbonvorfach. Als Köder ganz klassisch die "Flying Condom" Spinner von Mepps. Denkt daran, die Widerhaken anzudrücken an der Skjern! Zum Fliegenfischen kann ich nichts sagen.

Viele Fragen zu Geräten, Ködern und Angelpätzen kann Euch Costas beantworten. Ich kann Euch einen Besuch in seinem Angelladen in Tarm nur empfehlen! Er kann Euch die Scheine für die Skjern verkaufen, Köder und anderes Gerät, und er weiß auch, in welchen Abschnitten des Flusses gerade gut gefangen wird. Und vielleicht hat er oder jemand aus dem Laden auch Zeit und Lust, Euch ans Wasser zu begleiten oder kann einen Guide empfehlen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Ob es für die Skjern Au ein offizielles "Guiding" gibt? Nicht dass ich wüsste aber da solltet Ihr mal bei Costas per "Privater Nachricht" im Anglerboard anfragen, vielleicht kann er als örtlicher Händler da was vermitteln. Was da an Kosten für Guiding jenseits der Tageslizenzen für die Skern Au auf Euch zukommen wird, ist schwierig zu schätzen...
Auch wenn ein Guiding organisiert werden kann: Seid Euch darüber im klaren, dass Lachsfischen 'ne harte Nummer ist, auch mit Guide. die Skjern Au ist zwar inzwischen zu einem tollen Lachsfluss geworden aber freiwillig anspringen tun einen die Lachse nicht #d So einfach mal im "Vorbeigehen" wird das selten was...
Was das Gerät angeht: 'Ne Spinnrute mit 2,70m bis 3 m mit einem WG von 60 g ist schon mal 'ne gute Wahl. Darauf eine Rolle in 4000er Grösse mit *guter Bremse* und darauf 'ne geflochtene Schnur mit 8-12 Kg Tragkraft. Bezüglich Köder kann Euch Costas in seinem Laden in Tarm (www.fisknu.dk) am besten vorbereiten, bei ihm bekommt Ihr auch alle notwendigen Papiere, gute Tips inclusive.

Gestern hat die Saison übrigens angefangen und bisher wurden schon 55 (!) Lachse online auf der Homepage (www.skjernaasam.dk) gemeldet, der grösste mit 112 cm und 15 Kilo #6 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Da haben wir uns überschnitten mit unseren Antworten, Michael! #h 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (18. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo

Die oben erwähnte Seite ist zwar neu und schön, hatte aber einen grossen Fehler. Alle Lachse, die in den ersten zwei Tage gefangen wurden, wurden als "nicht zurückgesetzt" registriert und der Quote belastet. Das ist natürclih ein Fehler. SAS erfordert alle, die ihren zurückgesetzten Lachs in diesen 2 Tagen registriert haben, es an diese E-Mail Adresse zu melden:
jari.wiklund (@) gmail.com

Eine andere Neuheit auf der SAS Seite ist, dass man jetzt (leider) die Stellen der Fänge nicht mehr gut lesen kann. Es gibt eine Stelle die heiist "Fjord-Borris krog bro". Diese Stelle beinhaltet die früheren Stellen: Fjord, A11, Albaek und Borris.

Es werden laufend viele und vor allem grosse Lachse gefangen. Gestern wurde auch einer von 16 kg bei Albaek gefangen, welcher bis jetzt noch nicht rapportiert wurde. Der langer Fight wurde von verschiedenen Zuschauern gefilmt und der Glückliche hat am Schluss einen grossen Applaus erhalten. Wir hoffen, das Video bald Online sehen zu können.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (18. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns überschnitten mit unseren Antworten, Michael!


 Und Du warst ausnahmsweise mal nicht schneller als ich :vik:


----------



## Fishingmaid (18. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hej,

danke für die schnellen Antworten und guten Tips 
Habe gestern gleich den Angelladen überfallen  , die Spinnruten die ich schon hatte,haben ein zu niedriges WG,also hab ich von DAM noch 2 Devilsticks und Rollen von Penn genommen,der Verkäufer hat mir eine sinkende Dyneema-Kevlar Schnur mit 12,5 kg Tragkraft empfohlen.
Die Fluorocarbonvorfächer hatte er nicht da,also macht er mir welche mit Circle Hooks in verschiedenen Größen.

Köder werden wir dann also direkt bei Costas im Laden kaufen und vielleicht finde ich da noch mehr....freu...


Ich werde bei Costas mal per PN anfragen... 
Wir sind 2 Wochen da und vielleicht lässt sich da was machen...


Lachse angeln ist für mich die Königsklasse und ich muß noch verdammt viel Erfahrung sammeln,aber mein weiß ja nie,vielleicht erbarmt sich ja eins dieser leckeren Geschöpfe und springt mich an 


Mit Guide wäre es halt einfacher, da er uns Tips und Tricks zeigen kann die man als Anfänger noch nicht kennt...

Nochmal vielen Dank

Grüße
Tanja


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Fishingmaid schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> danke für die schnellen Antworten und guten Tips
> Habe gestern gleich den Angelladen überfallen  , die Spinnruten die ich schon hatte,haben ein zu niedriges WG,also hab ich von DAM noch 2 Devilsticks und Rollen von Penn genommen,der Verkäufer hat mir eine sinkende Dyneema-Kevlar Schnur mit 12,5 kg Tragkraft empfohlen.
> ...


 


Hallo Tanja,#h

was wollt ihr mit den Cirkles fangen? Heilbutt gibt es doch einige hundert KM weiter nördlich.


----------



## Fishingmaid (18. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@ j.Breithardt

wie jetzt???? Der Verkäufer meinte die wären super fürs Lachse angeln,weil sie schonender und leichter zu entfernen wären...;+

Naja, dann lasse ich mich in puncto Vorfach besser von Costas vor Ort beraten...

Wir wollen unser Glück auch in der Brandung versuchen,dann kann ich die Haken ja da verwenden....

Vielen Dank für die Info....:m

Grüße
Tanja


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Fishingmaid schrieb:


> @ j.Breithardt
> 
> wie jetzt???? Der Verkäufer meinte die wären super fürs Lachse angeln,weil sie schonender und leichter zu entfernen wären...;+
> 
> ...


 


Tanja,#h

wie wollt ihr denn auf die Lachse angeln? Schonender zu entfernen sind die Cirkles,wenn man mit Naturköder angelt,da der Haken meistens in der Maulspalte sitzt.:m
Nur,wenn ich mit Wurm angeln würde,dann würde ich eine wesentlich längere Rute für bessere Köderführung nehmen.
Aber lass dich ruhig von Costas beraten,er kennt die Verhält-
nisse dort super.#6
Richte ihm bitte einen Gruß von mir aus,wir kennen uns recht
gut.
Wünsche euch großes Anfängerglück.#6#6#6


----------



## Fishingmaid (18. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Jürgen#h

wie wollt ihr denn auf die Lachse angeln? Schonender zu entfernen sind die Cirkles,wenn man mit Naturköder angelt,da der Haken meistens in der Maulspalte sitzt.:m

Ich möchte verschiedene Köder ausprobieren,man soll ja immer eine Auswahl in der Box haben, den fc Spinner von Mepps hab ich mir schon notiert,Würmer müssen auch baden und dann noch was Costas mir vor Ort empfiehlt.
Ich hab gelesen das man nur einen Lachs mit dem ausgewählten Köder fangen darf und danach dann wechseln muß (Kurzversion).

Nur,wenn ich mit Wurm angeln würde,dann würde ich eine wesentlich längere Rute für bessere Köderführung nehmen.

Wie lang müßte die den sein?

Ich hab Ruten mit 2,10m (fürs Kind), 2,70m , 3,00 m und 4,20m.
Ich wußte es,ich hätte die 3,30m auch noch mitnehmen sollen #q 


Richte ihm bitte einen Gruß von mir aus,wir kennen uns recht
gut.

Das mache ich sehr gerne...100% versprochen!!!

Wünsche euch großes Anfängerglück.#6#6#6 

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil

Tanja


----------



## Costas (19. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

News aus der Skjern Au

Heute wurde ein Lachs auf 20,4 kg und 121 cm gefangen. Das ist ein neuer Dänischer Rekord von einem gefangenen Lachs auf Lachsfliege.

Überhaupt wurden wir bis anhin dieses Jahr so viele Lachswe über 10 kg gefangen wie noch nie. Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn bald noch grössere gefangen werden.

Gruss aus dem Norden,
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Was für eine Granate!#6
"Stort tillykke" an den glücklichen Fänger.
Bei den "Fangstrapporter Laks" kann man sich auf Homepage www.skjernaasam.dk auch das Bild dazu anschauen:q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Glückwunsch
aber laßt mir noch einen, nur einen, übrig
Gruß A.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Und ich bin dieser Jahr nicht da |gr:,wollte erst ab den 21.04.2012 die Skjern besuchen ,aber leider ist mir da etwas dazwischen gekommen.Costas der Werner und Jürgen werde dich bald wieder besuchen,bestellt den schöne Grüße von mir.
Wir wollte erst zusammen dort hinfahren aber das ging leider bei 
mir dieses Jahr nicht:-(((((((((((((((((((
An Fishingmaid:
Macht Dir nicht so ein Kopf über die Köder ,Costas hat alles im Laden,und ich kann dir nur Ratten die Sachen dort zukaufen,weil das ist das Richtige für die Skjern. 
Zu Rute sage ich dir eine 3,0 m WG 14-45 für Geflo. und 20-50 WG für Mono. ist Optimal für die Skjern geeignet.
Viel Glück


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



			
				rolcinc;3605114[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]Und ich bin dieser Jahr nicht da[/COLOR] |gr:,wollte erst ab den 21.04.2012 die Skjern besuchen ,aber leider ist mir da etwas dazwischen gekommen.Costas der Werner und Jürgen werde dich bald wieder besuchen,bestellt den schöne Grüße von mir.
> Wir wollte erst zusammen dort hinfahren aber das ging leider bei
> mir dieses Jahr nicht:-(((((((((((((((((((
> An Fishingmaid:
> ...


 

Rolnic,#h

mir geht es nicht besser.:m
Aber dafür sollen im Okt. die Wölfe auf Texel büßen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (19. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Rolnic,#h
> 
> mir geht es nicht besser.:m
> Aber dafür sollen im Okt. die Wölfe auf Texel büßen.


*Und bei mir müssen die Wölfe in zwei Wochen dran glauben(Hollland9 wenn die Jungs bereits da sind??
*


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



rolcinc schrieb:


> *Und bei mir müssen die Wölfe in zwei Wochen dran glauben(Hollland9 wenn die Jungs bereits da sind??*


 

Wenn du sie schon vorwarnst,dann kommen sie garantiert
nicht.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Das ist nicht schlimm ,die sind schon da:q:vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Zu dem 20,4-Kilo-Bomber gibt es hier http://fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=717 weitere Bilder und hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW9esRAXYQk sogar ein Video.#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Alter Schwede, was für ein Brocken! Mir würde die Hälfte, ach was: ein Viertel davon schon langen!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was für ein Brocken! Mir würde die Hälfte, ach was: ein Viertel davon schon langen!


Das "*Viertel" *habe ich letztes Jahr schon gepackt, im nächsten Jahr gehe ich dann evtl. die "*Hälfte"* an 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Mefo 
kannst Du solche Bilder nicht für Dich behalten?
Das ist doch gemein#d:m
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Mefo
> kannst Du solche Bilder nicht für Dich behalten?
> Das ist doch gemein#d:m
> Gruß A.


 
|muahah::q|wavey:
Du meinst, dass solche Bilder gegen die Genfer Konventionen verstossen wegen seelischer Grausamkeit? |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Axel : schlimmer:m das sind körperliche Schmerzen
Der Arm will die Angelrute schwingen und diese ( genetisch bedingte) Bewegung in ein Hämmern der Finger auf die Tastatur umzuwandeln- ohhhh:cvor Schmerz|supergri


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Tröste Dich!
Als ich diese Bilder zuerst sah, habe ich mir das Kinn auf der Tastatur verletzt als mir die Kinnlade runterfiel 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Tröste Dich!
> Als ich diese Bilder zuerst sah, habe ich mir das Kinn auf der Tastatur verletzt als mir die Kinnlade runterfiel
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 
Danke fürs Mitgefühl|wavey: Der Mai wird kommen!


----------



## Michael_05er (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Der Mai wird kommen!


Was will ich mit Mai? Der Mai trennt mich nur von meinem Dänemark-Urlaub. Ich brauch den Juni #h


----------



## angler1996 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Was will ich mit Mai? Der Mai trennt mich nur von meinem Dänemark-Urlaub. Ich brauch den Juni #h


 
Naja, kann sein, Du kommst zu spät:m


----------



## Aalstipper1 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo,

werde wohl nächstes Wochend hoch fahren. Wie sieht es denn mit Campingplätzen in der Gegend Tarm - Skjern aus ?

Und ist das Wetter aktuell bzw. was ist denn die nächsten Tage vorhergesagt ?

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Costas (21. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde wohl nächstes Wochend hoch fahren. Wie sieht es denn mit Campingplätzen in der Gegend Tarm - Skjern aus ?
> 
> ...



Camping

Wetter


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Auch meinen Glückwunsch dem stolzen Fänger #6

@ Costas

Sehr schöner Bericht über Euch und stimmungsvolle Fotos in der aktuellen Fisk og Fri :m


----------



## Costas (22. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Auch meinen Glückwunsch dem stolzen Fänger #6
> 
> @ Costas
> 
> Sehr schöner Bericht über Euch und stimmungsvolle Fotos in der aktuellen Fisk og Fri :m



Danke, danke #6...obwohl sie mich nicht von meinem besten Winkel gefangen haben....sehe aus wie der Obelix :q.


----------



## Didau (22. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hi ich war gestern auch mit nem freund oben aber das einzige was wir von 6:00-21:00 Uhr gefangen haben haben war eine Forelle von 35cm und kurz vor Schluss hab ich noch ein Hecht mit 85cm rausgeholt. Sonst aber über den ganzen Tag nicht ein Biss :-( waren aber Hauptsächlich westlich der 11 nur einmal etwas östlich und nur auf Spinner und Blinker. Vielleicht kann mir ja ma jemand n tip für nächstes mal geben ;-)


----------



## Costas (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo

Schon nach nur einer Woche wurde die Quote für grosse Lachse, d.h. über 75cm aufgebraucht. Noch nie wurde so viele und so grosse Lachse so schnell gefangen. Das hat uns alle überrascht. Ich bin überzeigt, dass die zuständigen Behörde und Vereine sich in der Zukunft etwas anderes einfallen lassen, damit die Quote besser über die Saison hinweg verteilt werden kann. 

Was bedeuted das für die restliche Saison an der Skjern Au? Angeln darf man weiterhin und zwar bis zum 15. Oktober. Es gibt ja schliesslich noch eine Quote von 220 Lachse unter 75cm, welche bestimmt nicht schnell aufgebraucht wird. AUch wenn diese "kleine Quote" weg ist, darf man weiterangeln.

Sicher ist, dass jetzt einige andere Auen aufsuchen werden mit der Hoffnung, dort einen grossen Lachs fangen möchten, den sie auch behalten wollen. Einige werden es als eine Chance sehen, jetzt noch einen grossen Lachs an der SKjern Au zu fangen, obschon man ihn zurücksetzen muss. Der Andrang an der Au wird jetzt viel kleiner sein und die Chancen ihn zu erwischen sie noch gross wie noch nie. 

@Didau
Die Skjern Au hat ihre eigene Gesetze, was Köderwahl betrifft. Die Strömmung ist sehr stark, das Wasser manchmal extrem trüb udn der Wasserstand kann sich sehr schnell verändern.  Ich habe das hier schon öfters geschrieben, ich wiederhole mich aber gern. Viele auswärtige Besucher nehmen ganze Kisten von Ködern von zu Hause mit in allen möglichen Farben und Kombinationen. Ich empfehle, beim Kartenkauf am Tag vor dem Angeln nach den besten 5 oder 10 Köder zu fragen und diese zu besorgen. Das sind meisten spezielle und schwere Kondomspinner, kleine kompakte und schwere Spinner oder Breite Blinker die sich gut in der starken Strömmung führen lassen. Ein anderes Problem der heimgebrachten Köder sind die schwachen Haken. Glaub mir, man macht nur einmal den Fehler, einen 8, 10, 12 oder 15 kg Lachs aufgrund eines Standard-Hakens zu verlieren.

Grüss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Aalstipper1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo,

uhhh, das ging ja wirklich schnell dieses Jahr.

Wie stehen denn die Cancen jetzt einen Lax unter 75cm zu erwischen?

Oder sollte man noch einige Wochen warten bevor man es versucht? 

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Der Grilse-Run beginnt traditionell deutlich später. Eher zusammen mit den Meerforellen zum Sommer hin...

Der diesjährige Aufstieg an Mehrseewinterfischen ist wirklich bemerkenswert! Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich dieser Trend (auch bei uns) fortsetzt.


----------



## Pinn (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck, danke für die Links! Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an den stolzen Fänger!#6

So einen Fisch fangen die wenigsten in ihrem Leben, aber jeder passionierte Lachsfischer träumt davon!

Als ich mir nach Deinem Post die Fangmeldungen seit dem 16.04.2012 heute angeschaut habe, bin ich fast vom Hocker gefallen. Schon 200 Skjern-Lachse dieses Jahr und was wie ein Traum ist, ihre Durchschnittsgröße! Die unter 80 cm kann man an einer Hand abzählen. 80, 90, 100 cm und mehr sind normal! Das ist unglaublich für weniger als 14 Tage. Hoffentlich hält dieser außergewöhnliche Run der großen Frühaufsteiger noch 14 Tage an. Ab kommenden Samstag bin ich nämlich wieder für 'ne Woche an meinem Traumfluß in DK.|wavey:

Rolcinc, schade das Du nicht dabei bist! Vielleicht klappt es ja zum Saisonende. Viel Glück bei den Wölfen!|wavey:

Costas, ist so ein Run der Lachse wie dieses Jahr im April eigentlich in den letzten Jahren schonmal dagewesen?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

hallo Werner
Da bist Du ja ,Winterschlaf vorbei:q
Als ich die ersten Meldungen von der Skjern gesehen hab,konnte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen, und ich sitze hier und fangen Forellen |kopfkrat
Werner nicht ist unmöglich ,aber wenn nicht zum Ende dann nächstes Jahr ,fahren wir zusammen.:m
Die Wölfe können sich warm anziehen|wavey:
Gruß Roland
Schöne Grüße an Jürgen#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Costas Du hast folg. geschrieben:---
#Die oben erwähnte Seite ist zwar neu und schön, hatte aber einen grossen Fehler. Alle Lachs(e), die in den ersten zwei Tage gefangen wurden, wurden als "nicht zurückgesetzt" registriert und der Quote belastet. Das ist natürclih ein Fehler. SAS erfordert alle, die ihren zurückgesetzten Lachs in diesen 2 Tagen registriert haben, es an diese E-Mail Adresse zu melden:
 jari.wiklund (@) gmail.com
------------------------------------------------------
Hat sich das den jetzt so schnell geklärt |kopfkrat#c


----------



## Costas (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Werner,
Es wurden noch nie so viele und so grosse Lachse gefangen. Das Durchschnittsgewicht ist jedes Jahr stetig gestiegen. 

Rolland,
Betreffen der Meldungen herrscht nach wie vor Verwirrung. Der Fehler is an den ersten 2 Tagen passiert, das steht auch auf der SAS Webseite. Sie fordern alle, die dann einen Fisch releast haben, sich zu melden. Ob es alle gelesen haben und sich tasächlich melden, kann ich nicht sagen. Tatsache ist, dass jetzt die Quote für grosse Lachse aufgebraucht ist. Es wird zur Zeit heftig darüber diskutiert, wie man es anders in der kommenden Saison handhaben sollte.


----------



## Aalstipper1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo



rolcinc schrieb:


> Die Wölfe können sich warm anziehen|wavey:
> Gruß Roland
> Schöne Grüße an Jürgen#6



du magst nicht verraten wo du das geplant hast ? Wollte diesen Sommer mal gucken ob an Dänemarks Westküste was geht.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Aalstipper1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@Costas: Wäre nicht eine begrenzte Anzahl von Tages und Wochenkarten, gerade zu Saisonbeginn sinvoll ?

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Marstro (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Nun werde ich aber nervös |bigeyes

Am Donnerstag ist es endlich soweit und wir fahren nach DK. Und schon sind die dicken Lachse aufgebraucht ?!?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht in DK sondern an der Holland Küste:vik:


----------



## schackfred (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

seit längerem verfolge ich gespannt die Diskussionen zur Skjern Au und am Samstag ist es endlich wieder so weit und wir machen uns auf die Reise.

Ein Frage beschäftigt uns allerdings im zusammenhang mit den neuen Regeln und ich hoffe jmd kann uns dazu einen Tip geben.

´Bei unserem letzten Besuch 2010 haben wir noch mit angedrückten Widerhaken gefischt, was auch bei kontrollen gecheckt und für i.O. befunden wurde.

Im neuen Reglement steht jetzt "ohne oder mit vollständig entfernten Widerhaken".

Grundsätzlich zum releasen ja sehr gut, aber ich tue mir schwer meine Drillige "abzupfeilen" bzw. haben wir wirklich Probleme Drillige ohne Widerhaken zu bekommen.

Noch in der Post ist ein Päckchen Owner ohne Widerhaken aus England aber bei Internet Bestellungen weiss man ja nie so genau #t


Kann mir jmd sagen, ob das Thema andgedrückte Widerhaken noch akzeptiert ist, bzw. ob man vor Ort entsprechende Drillige bekommen kann?

Danke im Vorraus!

Gruß

Olli


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Weiterhin ist das Angeln mit "gut" angedrückten Widerhaken möglich und wird von den Aufsehen Akzeptiert.
Gruß und viel Erfolg an der Skjern


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Und Drillinge ohne Widerhaken (auch Owner) bekommst Du sowohl bei Costas in Tarm (fisknu.dk) als auch bei "Korsholm" in Skjern in reichlicher Auswahl.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## schackfred (25. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Super Danke für Tipps!

..den Angeladen von Costas haben wir vor 2 Jahren wohl sträflich ignoriert, obwohl wir dort direkt vor der Tür getankt und bei Aldi eingekauft haben..  

Passiert mir kein zweites mal.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Costas (25. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> @Costas: Wäre nicht eine begrenzte Anzahl von Tages und Wochenkarten, gerade zu Saisonbeginn sinvoll ?
> 
> Mfg
> Sebastian



Sicher ist, dass eine Regeländerung kommen muss. Welche die richtige ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich denke, jetzt sollen wir Ideen und Vorschläge auf den Tisch bringen. Sollten hier neue, gute Vorschläge kommen, werde ich sie an den Dachverein weiterleiten. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Costas (25. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



schackfred schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit längerem verfolge ich gespannt die Diskussionen zur Skjern Au und am Samstag ist es endlich wieder so weit und wir machen uns auf die Reise.
> 
> ...



Hallo Olli

Hauptsache hast Du Aldi nicht verpasst :q.

Angedruckte Haken sind auch akzeptiert. Wie schon von Mefo-S erwähnt, gibt es in DK in allen guten Läden auch widerhakenlose Haken zu kaufen. Diese von Owner sind Top. Ich empfehle beim Kartenkauf nach den aktuellen Top-Ködern zu fragen. Diese kann man wahlweise mit oder ohne Wiederhaken haben, teilweise auch mit Einzelhaken.

Gruss 
Costas


----------



## Didau (25. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@costas vielen dank für deine antwort, wir hatten nur grosse kondomspinner und blinker aber es war wohl nicht unser tag. Vieleicht spielt ja die wahl des standortes auch eine grosse rolle das weis ich ja leider nicht da wir wiegesagt das erste mal dort waren.


----------



## schackfred (26. April 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hi Costas,



> Ich empfehle beim Kartenkauf nach den aktuellen Top-Ködern zu fragen.


 
...na dann werden wir bei euch im laden mal vorstellig werden, ein paar Drillinge kaufen und die top Köder mitnehmen  Karten sind schon am Mann, klappt immer super über dagkort.dk 

Ich vertrau den Kollegen Namsos und den flying C´s.

Vielleicht hast du dann ja auch einen Tip wo ich meinen persönlichen Bachforellen Rekord aus der Omme Au von bisher 10 cm #c etwas in die lääääänge ziehen könnte. 

Gruß

Olli


----------



## thorhall (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

hallo,
ist es richtig, dass die fangquote für die skjern au schon ausgeschöpft ist?? ich kann das gar nicht glauben!

der kollege von nem kollegen hat das aber behauptet. jedenfalls kann ich meine vatertags-tour dann ja wohl umplanen. meine versuche, das auf den dänischen seiten nachzulesen sind jedenfalls kläglich gescheitert. ich versteh nix auf den seiten und die google-übersetzung hilft auch nicht.

hier steht dazu glaube ich etwas:
http://www.skj-lf.dk/home/

vg


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Ja die Entnahmequote von 180 Stück für die grossen Lachse (über 75 cm) war nach nur etwa 1 Woche (!) schon ausgeschöpft.
Die Entnahmequote für die kleineren Lachse (220 Stück) bis 75 cm ist allerdings noch bei weitem nicht ausgeschöpft.
Aktuell (08.05.2012 ,14 Uhr) sind bisher nur 4 Stück unter 75 cm entnommen worden, es wären da also noch 216 "offen".
Dass heisst Du kannst natürlich fischen, musst aber evtl. gefangene Lachse über der "magischen Grenze" von 75 cm releasen.
Die aktuellen Zahlen kannst Du unter www.skjernaasam.dk immer nachlesen. Rechts in dem grauen Balken stehen immer die aktuellen Zahlen der gefangenen/gemeldeten Lachse unter "Laksekvoten".

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Also ich würde "kvotestop for laks over 75 cm" übersetzen mit "Quotenstopp für Lachs über 75 cm". Das hieße, dass man alle Lachse über 75cm zurücksetzen müsste. Das ist aber so neu nicht, das hat Costas ja auch schon vor einigen Tagen gemeldet. Es gibt ja auch noch eine Quote für Lachse unter 75cm, die sollte noch nicht ausgeschöpft sein. Da dürfen mehr entnommen werden, und viele setzen so "kleine Fische" zurück. Hier findest Du eine Übersicht über die bisher gefangenen Lachse, da siehst Du, dass die "kleinen" deutlich in der Unterzahl sind: http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=2012
Das "*" am Datum bedeutet "hjemtaget", was ich mit "heimgenommen" im Sinne von "entnommen" übersetzen würde. Ich zähle vier entnommene LAchse unter 75 cm. Vielleicht kennt einer der Skjern-Experten einen link zu einer einfacheren Übersichts-Seite...
Und kann mir jemand diesen 295cm-Lachs erklären: http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=8816 ?!?
Grüße,
Michael

P.S.: Ich hoffe, in vier Wochen ist noch was offen für einen kleinen Lachs für mich :q

P.P.S.: Warum versuche ich eigentlich immer wieder zu antworten, anstatt darauf zu warten, dass MeFo-Schreck schneller ist?!?!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> P.P.S.: Warum versuche ich eigentlich immer wieder zu antworten, anstatt darauf zu warten, dass MeFo-Schreck schneller ist?!?!


Gewonnen! :vik:#h
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## schackfred (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



> Und kann mir jemand diesen 295cm-Lachs erklären:


naja ich denke mal dir ist die Schlange vor dem Schild schon aufgefallen? Ganz schön widerlich, wir waren auch in der Woche vor Ort und jmd hat das Tote Reptil am Parkplatz abgelegt.

Ansonsten Lachs bei uns in diesem Jahr leider Fehlanzeige, aber trotzdem eine super Woche gehabt und die Strecke oberhalb von Borris (für die wir bei Costa eine Tages Karten extra gekauft haben) ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.  Super schön!

Ansonsten waren schon einige Angler unterwegs aber wie man an den Statitiken sieht ging allgemein in der letzten Woche recht wenig.

..und ja es gibt Hechte in der Skjern und die beissen auch noch mehrfach #c

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



schackfred schrieb:


> naja ich denke mal dir ist die Schlange vor dem Schild schon aufgefallen? Ganz schön widerlich, wir waren auch in der Woche vor Ort und jmd *hat das Tote Reptil am Parkplatz abgelegt.*


Der letzte Teil war mir nicht bekannt. Gesehen habe ich sie auf dem Bild, konnte mir aber nicht erklären, wie es zu dem "Fang" kam.

Mit einigen Hechten könnte ich zur Not auch leben, ich bin bisher immer Schneider geblieben an der Skjern.
Grüße,
michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Von der Python kann man auch hier http://sportsfiskeren.dk/pytonslange-fanget-ved-skjern-aa lesen. Der "Fänger" sah auf der anderen Flusseite etwas langes, weisses und war neugierig. Er warf einen Spinner rüber und hakte das leblose Tier und war dann doch erstaunt was er da gehakt hatte.#d
Da hat wohl ein Schwachkopf (Sorry, zu solchen Leuten fällt mir nur dieses Wort ein |uhoh: ) das ihm zu gross/zu ungemütlich gewordene Haustier in freier Wildbahn entsorgt, wo es dann aufgrund der in DK herrschenden Weterbedingungen jämmerlich zugrunde ging. 
Ähnliches hat wohl jeder in kleinerem Maßstab am Wasser schon erlebt, in vielen deutschen Gewässern sind ja auch Schmuckschildkröten unterwegs, die von ihren gewissenlosen Haltern "entsorgt" wurden wenn sie zu gross wurden |gr:.
An unserem Vereinsgewässer wurde sogar mal eine Schnappschildkröte entsorgt, die unser Gewässerwart zum Glück beim "Sonne tanken" fangen und dann in verantwortungsvolle Hände abgeben konnte. 
So eine Schnappschildkröte von (zu dem Zeitpunkt) rund 55 cm Länge kann nämlich ganz schön gefährlich werden, die Biester sind aggressiv und haben scharfe Kiefer, ein Finger ist da gleich ab...|uhoh:


----------



## Pinn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Da hat wohl ein Schwachkopf (Sorry, zu solchen Leuten fällt mir nur dieses Wort ein |uhoh: ) das ihm zu gross/zu ungemütlich gewordene Haustier in freier Wildbahn entsorgt, wo es dann aufgrund der in DK herrschenden Weterbedingungen jämmerlich zugrunde ging.


Oder das Tier ist schon beim Halter verendet und der hat sich den Kadaver zu Lasten Anderer vom Hals geschafft. Egal wie, der angerottete Kadaver war eine sehr unappetitliche Geschichte.  Das Foto in "skjernaasam.dk" mit dem "stolzen Fänger" und die Fangmeldung(en) mit Lachs(en) von 2,95m sind mittlerweile entfernt worden. Besonders witzig fand ich die nicht, sondern eher peinlich. #d

Gut finde ich aber, dass von offizieller Seite so schnell reagiert worden ist und diese "Fangmeldungen" entfernt wurden.

Das war aber für mich nur eine Episode am Rande. Ich habe wirklich wieder eine seltsam schöne Woche an der Skjern verbracht. Zwar ohne Lachs, aber das ist nicht seltsam, sonder eher normal. Seltsam sind die Wetterextreme hier. Im Herbst 2011 steigendendes Hochwasser und die ganze Woche Sturm, und zwei Lachse.

Dieses Jahr in der ersten Maiwoche unverschämtes Hochdruckwetter mit wolkenlosem Himmel und täglich steigenden Temperaturen. Ständig Ostwind und sogar Sonnenbrand auf der Nasenspitze! Also ein Wetter, was viele Menschen als traumhaft schön empfinden. Aber kein Lachs!

Als Angler an der Skjern finde ich das nicht so schön, weil ich denke, die vorhandenen Lachse ziehen sich bei solchen Wetterlagen in die tiefsten Gumpen zurück und warten auf Regen. Pazific-Lachse in BC konnte ich schon in glasklarem Wasser bei diesem Verhalten vom Boot aus beobachten.

Nach Regenfällen steigt mit dem Wasserstand eventuell der Testosteronspiegel bei den Milchnern bzw. der entsprechende Hormonspiegel bei den Rognern und sie werden wieder aggressiver. Sie sprechen dann auch wieder auf passende Kunstköder an. ;+

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob meine Theorie stichhaltig ist, aber eigentlich bin ich fest davon überzeugt. Im September bin ich jedenfalls wieder hier! 

Gruß, Werner #h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

An dem "Regen" ist was dran Werner,je schöner das Wetter desto weniger Bisse.So ist das an der Skjern ,die lakse springen nicht von alleine in den Kescher :vik: Schade, in September hast du wieder sie möglichkeit und es kann nur Besser werden #6.Gruß


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Die Wetter-/Regenfühligkeit der Lachse und auch der MeFos kann ich nur bestätigen, nicht nur an der Skjern Au sondern auch an anderen Gewässern in DK und NO.
Je schöner das Wetter nach menschlichen Maßstäben (warm und trocken) umso "verschlossener" zeigen sich die Silbernen.
Habe das mal ganz krass in einem Oktober vor rund 10 Jahren an einem kleinen Flüsschen in Südwestjütland erlebt.
In der ersten Woche meines Urlaubs hatte ich einen "goldenen Oktober" vom feinsten mit Trockenheit, Sonne und Temperaturen von um die 20°C. Das Wasser war klar und niedrig und trotz intensiver Anstrengungen wurde ich in der gesamten Woche nur mit 1 kleiner Bachforelle, ein paar Zwergenbarschen und einem 55er Hecht belohnt. 
Genau in der Nacht zum Wechsel in die 2. Woche des Urlaubs fing dann aber ein 24 h langer Landregen an, der dann für den Rest der Zeit in echtes Herbstwetter mit öfteren Schauern und deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen überging-und schon waren die Silbernen mit dem steigenden Wasser da:vik:!
In der 2. Woche fing ich dann noch 6 MeFos (1,1-3,2 Kg) und einen (für dieses Gewässer) Überraschungslachs von 3,7 Kg.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

*Neu,Neu,Neu !!!!!*


*Ab 1.6.2012 findet Ihr Costas den Skjernkenner unter *
*neuer Adresse:*

*Storegade,12 Tarm*


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Neu,Neu,Neu !!!!!*
> 
> 
> *Ab 1.6.2012 findet Ihr Costas den Skjernkenner unter *
> ...


Und wenn ich jetzt noch rausfinde, wie ich meine Frau dazu bringe, bei unserer Anreise am 02.06. für ein paar Eröffnungsschnäppchen da vorbeizufahren wäre mir sehr geholfen...


----------



## angler1996 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

vielleicht kannst Du Sie hier:
http://www.tarm-bynet.dk/butikker/storegade/side1.htm

umlenken?
Gruß A.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Sehe ich das richtig, dasss immer noch nur 4 Lachse unter 75 cm entnommen wurden? Die letzten Tage sind ja auch nur Granaten über 90 cm gemeldet worden, wahnsinn! Gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen von der Skjern?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Aktuell scheint es wirklich das grössere Problem zu sein, einen Lachs von "nur" 60-75 cm zu fangen|supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Ich kriege es wahrscheinlich sogar hin, gar keinen Lachs zu fangen... Aber zur Not kann ich auch mit einem Meterlachs leben  Hat auch was für sich. Bei einem großen Lachs freut man sich über die Größe, bei einem kleinen (der wahrscheinlich immer noch einen sehr guten Drill bietet) kommt die Freude auf leckeres Essen hinzu. Und wenn ich keinen fange, freu ich mich auf den nächsten Urlaub. Noch acht Tage bis HS! Jeah!
Urlaubsreife Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Aber zur Not kann ich auch mit *einem Meterlachs* leben


Angesichts eines so harten Schicksals würden wir Dich dann heftig bedauern |muahah:
Spass beiseite, ich wünsche Dir und allen anderen Boardies an der Skjern Au ein heftiges "Knaek og Braek"!#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Costas,#h

was gibt es neues vom Skjern-Spezialisten? Ist die neue
Adresse mittlerweile aktuell? #c
Bist ja lange abgetaucht.|bigeyes


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Costas hat immer noch zu tun...

Ich wolte demnächst mal an die Skjern und vorher Costas' Laden einen Besuch abstatten. Jemand Interesse, mitzukommen?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@Jürgen
Ich bin hier. Ich sehe, Du hast "an verschiedenen Fronten" eine grosse Suchaktion auf mich gestartet :q. Es gab leider in der letzten Zeit zu wenig Freizeit zum Angeln und andere Hobbies, wie hier in AB zu schreiben. Bin jetzt wieder da.

@Michael
Hört sich gut an. Wir sehen uns also bald. Gestern hat ein junger Gast aus Berlin seinen ersten Lachs gefangen. Hier ist ein Bild davon. Einen Tag davor hat sein Vater an der gleichen Stelle einen Lachs verloren. Wahrscheinlich war es der gleiche Lachs. Kann Dir später erzählen, wie, wo, was :m.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

So, leider hab ich mal wieder einen Schneidertag an der Skjern hingelegt. Aber dennoch vielen Dank an Costas, der uns bestmöglich beraten hat. Hat mich sehr gefreut, dich wieder zu sehen. Beim nächsten Mal hast Du vielleciht auch wieder Zeit zum angeln. Eine wirklich schöne Strecke hatte er uns rausgesucht, aber außer Pferden, Kühen, einer Schwanenfamilie und einem Frosch gab es keine Tiere zu sehen. Familie Bambi auf der Heimfahrt ist zum Glück am Wegesrand stehen geblieben. Lachse oder Meerforellen wurden nicht gesichtet.

Trotzdem war es ein schöner Angeltag mit Boardie Maxe-hh mit netten Gesprächen über angeln und Hunde. Hat mich sehr gefreut! Und vielleicht klappt es ja bei Maxe (oder bei mir) beim nächsten Besuch an der Skjern. Als Hamburger hat er es ja nicht so weit.

Ich bin kein grßer Foto-Künstler, aber ich habe mal versucht, das "Skjern-Gefühl" festzuhalten und ein Panorama-Bild hergestellt. Leider wird das aufgrund der maximalen Breite von 650 pixeln sehr unscharf... Geht das irgendwie anders?


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## okram24 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Läuft noch was an der Skjern Au?

Ich wollte Anfang August mal wieder einen Versuch starten!

@Costas: Bist Du dann da?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Der Juni ist an der Skjern Au erfahrungsgemäss der ruhigste Monat bevor (je nach Wasserstand) ab Mitte/Ende Juli die Sommerlachse die Au heraufstürmen. Trotzdem wurden im Juni laut Statistik/Fangberichten (http://skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current )
93 Lachse gemeldet und die Durchschnittsgrösse scheint immer noch sehr hoch zu sein, in den Fangberichten taucht kaum ein Fisch unter 80 cm auf.
93 Lachse im Juni bedeuten übrigens auch für den Juni einen neuen Rekord.
Sowohl der April (obwohl durch den späteren Saisonbeginn praktisch halbiert), der Mai als auch jetzt der Juni waren für sich gesehen Rekordmonate. Die Skjern Au ist also auf dem besten Weg das letztjährige Rekordjahr (1264 Lachse) erneut zu toppen.#6
Wenn man den Stand 2011 Ende Juni mit dem Stand 2012 Ende Juni vergleicht, ist das aktuelle Jahr mit 49 Lachsen "im Vorsprung" trotz des um 15 Tagen späteren Saisonbeginns 2012.:vik:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

@Mefo-Schreck
Du hast voll den Überblick. Danke für den Zwischenstand an der Skjern Au. Den wusste ich selbst nicht.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Costas #h,
Ich verfolge eben seit einigen Jahren mit etwas statistischer "Untermalung" die Entwicklung an der Skjern Au|znaika:  
|rolleyes Leider stammen meine Weisheiten auch nur aus der Allen zugänglichen Quelle der HP www.skjernaasam.dk , Du glücklicher bist vor Ort und letztendlich liegt "die Wahrheit immer noch auf dem Platz" :g#h
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## okram24 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Danke für die aktuellen Infos!


----------



## Costas (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Läuft noch was an der Skjern Au?
> 
> Ich wollte Anfang August mal wieder einen Versuch starten!
> 
> @Costas: Bist Du dann da?



Hallo Marko

Ich habe Deine Frage erst jetzt gemerkt |bigeyes. Ja, ich werde hier sein. Du kannst Dich gern melden.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MDK-Kinast (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Angelkollegen,
hallo Costas,

jetzt am Freitag ist es soweit und Familie und ich fahren nach HS. Da nicht nur Legoland & Co anstehen werden, wollte ich diverse Angeltouren unternehmen bevor es September wieder nach Norwegen geht.

Nur blicke ich momentan nicht ganz bei der Skjern Å durch.
Darf jetzt noch ein Lachs über 75cm mitgenommen werden?
Und wie sieht es mit den Lachsen unter 75cm aus?

Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung bis jetzt Freitag freuen.

@Costas: Viel von dir hier gelesen und ich hoffe die neue Adresse ist die Richtige. Werde dich dann auf jedenfall mal besuchen kommen.

Bis denne
Sven


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Ich bin Anfang August in der Nähe von Haderslev Bzw. Kolding
Lohn sich ein Tages Trip zu der Skjern Au ?
Und mit was kann ich da Fangen?
Abu Toby  Blinker?
Wobbler?
Und wie sieht es Momentan da aus?
Ist der August ein guter Monat für die Skjern Au??
Sorry für die Tausend Fragen |uhoh:


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo Sven,
hier sind die aktuellen Daten zu finden. Rechts unter "Lachsekvoten" siehst Du, dass 178 Lachse über 75 und 12 unter 75 cm entnommen wurden. Die Quote für die großen Lachse ist schon lange erfüllt, am 02.05. war es schon soweit, nachdem am 16.04. die Saison eröffnet wurde. Hier ist die Fangliste, da sieht man, dass derzeit bis zu fünf Lachse pro Tag gefangen werden. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob jetzt in der Ferienzeit auch wieder viele Angler unterwegs sind.

@Tina77: Der Trip an die Skjern Au lohnt sich dann, wenn man nicht unbedingt fangen will, sonder auch mit einem Angeltag an einem wirklich schönen Gewässer glücklich ist. Ich glaube, im August kommen die "Sommerlachse" in den Fluss und die Chancen steigen wieder. Als Köder empfehle ich die Condom-Spinner (Mepps flying C), die bekommst Du wie auch die Lizenzen bei Costas im Laden. Er kann Dir dann auch sagen, welche Streckenabschnitte besonderrs gut sind und welche Ködergewichte und -farben Du dort aktuell fischen solltest. Das Gewicht hängt von der Strecke und vom Wasserstand ab. Bedenke, dass Dein Köder nur einen Drillingshaken haben darf, und dass Widerhaken angedrückt sein müssen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Ist der August ein guter Monat für die Skjern Au??


Wenn der Wasserstand stimmt, ist der August sogar ein exzellenter Monat an der Skjern Au! #6
Wie Michael schon schrieb, kommen ab Ende Juli die "Sommerlachse". Die sind im Schnitt zwar etwas kleiner als 
die grossen Frühjahrslachse aber mit einem Schnitt von 3-4 Kilo sind die auch nicht wirklich klein|supergri 
Und wenn der Wasserstand (nicht zu niedrig) stimmt, kommen sie in grossen Mengen. Von den insgesamt 1264 Lachsen in 2011 (01.04.-30.09.) wurden über ein Drittel nämlich 474 alleine im August gefangen.
Da die Sommerlachse oft in die Kategorie "kleiner als 75 cm" fallen, darf da auch noch entnommen werden da von den 220 zur Entnahme freigegeben "Kleinlachsen" bisher erst 12 entnommen wurden.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hej Jungs,
ich setzte mal die ehrlichkeit der Angler voraus, aber mal so unter uns, wer kontrolliert das eigentlich? |kopfkrat Es gibt doch 
100%ig auch genügend die den Fang nicht angeben. Ich meine jetzt nicht nur die Touris, sondern auch die eingeborenen.

vh
Carsten


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hi Carsten,
ich gebe zu, ich frage mich auch, ob der am 17.07. gefangene und entnommene Lachs wirklich 75 cm lang war oder vielleicht 76 oder 77. Das ist halt so. Und wenn ich einen Lachs fange und entnehme und niemand merkt es, dann muss ich ihn nicht online als entnommen melden.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass in den ersten Wochen am Wasser viel kontrolliert wird. Vielleicht werden entnommene Fische bei einer Kontrolle am Wasser mit notiert, damit sie auf jeden Fall gemeldet werden? Jeder Angler darf doch auch nur einen Fisch pro Jahr entnehmen, oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung? Im Zweifelsfalle werden die Quoten so angesetzt, dass die Dunkelziffer mit einkalkuliert ist...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Also ich bin ende Juli Anfang August in Dänemark

Gibt es noch jemand von euch der da ist?

Welche Strecke ist da die Beste? und kennt ihr eine Strecke wo keine Kühe vorhanden sind?
Ich hatte mal eine schlimme Situation mit Kühe, und die möchte ich nicht nochmal haben


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hi Tina,
bezüglich der Strecke fragst Du am besten im Urlaub bei Costas im Laden. Er weiß dann aktuell, wo in den letzten Tagen am besten gefangen wurde. Kühe können nahezu überall sein, das hängt davon ab, auf welcher Weide sie gerade stehen. Da musst Du im Zweifelsfalle flexibel sein. Jeder Abschnitt hat zwei Ufer, und dann muss man halt mal die Seiten wechseln, wenn man den Rindviechern ausweichen will. Kann ich verstehen, ich hab da auch schon mal den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt. Besser war aber in der Abenddämmerung der Soldat in Flecktarnuniform, der mir gegenüber das Maschinengewehr aufgebaut hat, samt Patronengurt. Da dachte ich schon, ich müsste rennen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Michael
Hehehehehehe
Du bist vom Fach (meine im Bezug auf Kühe) oder seltsame dinge erleben.
Ich weiss von was du da redest


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> ich gebe zu, ich frage mich auch, ob der am 17.07. gefangene und entnommene Lachs wirklich 75 cm lang war oder vielleicht 76 oder 77. Das ist halt so...


 
Eine Dunkelziffer wird es leider immer geben und auch Leute die dann einen 78er Lachs mitnehmen und als 75er melden (oder gar nicht) und da ist es egal ob Einheimischer oder Touri.
Kontrolliert wird allerdings schon, ich bin letztes Jahr in 3 Wochen 6 Mal kontrolliert worden, freundlich aber gründlich. So soll es sein!
Auf diese Art und Weise wurde letztes Jahr ein Einheimischer erwischt wie er einen 78er Lachs entnahm obwohl die Quote für die grossen Lachse schon "durch" war.
Es stand sogar auf der HP www.skjernaasam.dk unter den Neuigkeiten, dass der Angler angezeigt, für 3 Jahre an der Skjern Au gesperrt und auch auch noch eine 4-stellige Geldstrafe (in DKK) aufgebrummt bekam.
Gerade als Touri & somit Gast sollte man sich peinlichst an die Regeln halten, der Ruf der deutschen Angler ist (leider oft zu Recht) im Ausland sowieso nicht der beste:c .
Also lasst uns daran arbeiten .

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Also ich für meinen Teil bin nun ein wenig erschreckt, viel zu viele Regeln.
Da macht das Fischen ja nicht mehr spass, 
Ohne Widerhaken nur ein Drilling keine Fische entnehmen die größer wie 75cm sind.
Kühe auf der Wiese :m
neee neee du ich gehe weiter in meiner Stamm Aue fischen:m


----------



## MDK-Kinast (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo,

danke für die Informationen. Werde bei Carlos dann mal kommende Woche mit meinem Sohn reinschauen, da er mit 10 Jahren schon recht gut angelt, aber ein Lachsfluss nicht unbedingt für Ihn sein muss.

Ist die neue Adresse den jetzt aktuell????

Hoffe das ich mal ein paar neue Filiermesser aus meinem Shop ausgiebig in Dänemark testen kann! :vik:

Grüsse aus Solingen 
Sven


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bin nun ein wenig erschreckt, viel zu viele Regeln.
> Da macht das Fischen ja nicht mehr spass,
> Ohne Widerhaken nur ein Drilling keine Fische entnehmen die größer wie 75cm sind.
> Kühe auf der Wiese :m
> neee neee du ich gehe weiter in meiner Stamm Aue fischen:m


Ja, die Regeln dort sind recht streng, und es wird auch kontrolliert. Ich bin zwar nur bei meinem ersten Ausflug kontroliert worden, das aber gleich zwei mal an einem Nachmittag. Aber die Entwicklung der Lachsfänge gibt den handelnden Personen Recht. Es werden jedes Jahr mehr Lachse gefangen, der Bestand scheint sich sehr gut zu entwickeln.

Ich kann verstehen, wenn man es bedauert, den einzigen Lachs seines bisherigen Anglerlebens womöglich zurücksetzen zu müssen, aber ohne diese Regeln hätte man ihn gar nicht erst gefangen, weil es dann kaum Lachse in der Skjern gäbe. Alles hat seinen Preis. Jeder muss dann für sich entscheiden, ob er diesen Preis zahlen oder woanders fischen will.

@MDK-Kinast: Die Adresse ist Storegade 12, 6880 Tarm. Allerdings solltest Du nach Costas fragen, nicht nach Carlos |bigeyes 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Costas (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



michael_05er schrieb:


> ja, die regeln dort sind recht streng, und es wird auch kontrolliert. Ich bin zwar nur bei meinem ersten ausflug kontroliert worden, das aber gleich zwei mal an einem nachmittag. Aber die entwicklung der lachsfänge gibt den handelnden personen recht. Es werden jedes jahr mehr lachse gefangen, der bestand scheint sich sehr gut zu entwickeln.
> 
> Ich kann verstehen, wenn man es bedauert, den einzigen lachs seines bisherigen anglerlebens womöglich zurücksetzen zu müssen, aber ohne diese regeln hätte man ihn gar nicht erst gefangen, weil es dann kaum lachse in der skjern gäbe. Alles hat seinen preis. Jeder muss dann für sich entscheiden, ob er diesen preis zahlen oder woanders fischen will.
> 
> ...



ole! ##


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo
Sehe den Thread gerade hier und wollte nur mal eben Costas grüßen! #h
Wir waren 2011 für 3 Tage an der Skjern Au (03.06.-05.06.) und sind auf Lachs gegangen. Lachs gab es keinen (Fanglimit war auch schon erreicht), dafür aber Hechte satt.
Und natürlich waren wir vorher bei Costas im Geschäft und haben uns beraten lassen und ein kleines Gespräch geführt. Also, liebe Grüße an Costas


----------



## Costas (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sehe den Thread gerade hier und wollte nur mal eben Costas grüßen! #h
> Wir waren 2011 für 3 Tage an der Skjern Au (03.06.-05.06.) und sind auf Lachs gegangen. Lachs gab es keinen (Fanglimit war auch schon erreicht), dafür aber Hechte satt.
> Und natürlich waren wir vorher bei Costas im Geschäft und haben uns beraten lassen und ein kleines Gespräch geführt. Also, liebe Grüße an Costas



Danke für die Grüsse |wavey:


----------



## MDK-Kinast (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Danke Michael_05er und Sorry Costas.|wavey:

*Vor lauter Lachse sehe ich schon keine Namen mehr* :q

Auto ist gepackt, jetzt noch ein paar Stunden schlafen und dann geht es diese Nacht los. Mein Nachbar ist schon seit gestern oben.

*@Costas:* Werde mein Versehen wieder gut machen indem ich bei dir was Umsatz mache.#6

Dänemark...wir kommen! :vik:


----------



## outang (25. August 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

moinsen-
nur mal so nachgefragt-
seid ihr heil zurück?
hi costas -

ps-
die trutte ist selbstgefangen - fehmarn - und nicht im museum fotografiert
made by hofinger -salzburg
68 er mit 7 kg - tight lines !!!
hängt in meiner küche - besser als nen kruzifix !!!


----------



## Bjoern S (6. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Moinsen!

Ich werde im Oktober (06. bis 13.) für eine Woche nach Skaven an den Ringköbing Fjord fahren und mit meiner Freundin etwas Urlaub machen. Natürlich will ich auch Angeln!

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Ich habe im Netz unterschiedliche Infos zur Lachs Saison in der Skjern A gelesen. Welche ist den nun richtig? Bis Ende September oder bis mitte Oktober?

2. Ist es verboten während der "Nichtsaison" auf Lachs und Mefo zu fischen, also gleichzusetzen mit Schonzeit oder kann man trotzdem drauf angeln nur dass man definitiv zurücksetzen muss? Würde mich nicht stören.

3. Ich habe gelesen, dass der Fjord auch einen Hecht und Barschbestand aufweißt. Wie ist er ungefähr einzuschätzen? Wollte mein Belly Boat mitnehmen, um die Wasserfläche effektiver abfischen zu können.

4. Das bringt mich zu meiner vierten Frage. Wie nahe darf man an die Mündung der Skjern A fahren. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist auf Fünen eine Schutzzone von 500m Radius einzuhalten, trifft es auch hier zu?

5. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Wolfsbarschen an der Küste aus? Lohnt es sich einen Abstecher an die Küste zu machen und wenn ja wo ungefähr? Ich will keine genaue GPS Position sondern nur ein ungefähres Gebiet. Denn Rest findet das Bauchgefühl.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. Freue mich über jede Antwort.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Zu Frage 1:
Dieses Jahr geht die Saison erstmals bis zum 15.10., d.h. Du darfst im Zeitraum Deines Urlaubs in der Skjern Au fischen. Beachte aber unbedingt ob die Lachsquote zur Entnahme schon erfüllt ist. Aktuell dürfen nur noch Lachse unter 75 cm entnommen werden (Die Entnahmeqoute für Lachse über 75 cm ist schon lange "durch") aber bis Oktober wird wahrscheinlich auch diese Quote "erledigt" sein. 
D.h. einen gefangenen Lachs *müsstest *Du releasen wenn (wie es wahrscheinlich ist) die Quote erfüllt ist! Meerforellen darfst Du max 2 Stück pro Jahr entnehmen und jeder Fang von Lachs und MeFo (egal ob released oder entnommen) muss registriert werden. 
Zu Frage 2:
In der "Nichtsaison" (16.10.-15.04.) darf an der Skjern Au gar nicht gefischt werden!
Zu Frage 3:
Barsch und Hecht gibt es im Ringköbing Fjord reichlich und auch in guten Grössen! Speziell im südlichen Bereich mit seinen riesigen Schlifflächen sind sie unterwegs. Man muss sie ein wenig suchen. Ein Bellyboat ist dort ein ganz klares Plus#6 , da man entlang der Schilfkanten mehr "Strecke machen" kann als ein Uferangler. 
Zu Frage 4: 
Der von Dir erwähnte Schutzradius um die Mündung von Auen gilt *überall in DK*, nicht nur auf Fünen. Auf Hecht und Barsch ist der Mündungsbereich (und darüber hinaus) auch nicht wirklich interessant, da sehr flach und relativ konturlos. Die Fische bevorzugen den variantenreicheren und bewachseneren Bereich mit Schilfgürteln im Süden.
Zu Frage 5:
Ja, es werden ab und an "Wölfe" an der Küste gefangen, das weiss ich aber da müssen sich andere dazu äussern, ich kenne die Stellen auf dem Holmsland Klit nicht. Vielleicht findest Du im Hvide-Sande-Thread ein paar Tips dazu oder stelle diese 5. Frage dort erneut, da sind eher die Spezialisten dafür zu finden.

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall mal einen schönen Urlaub mit reichlich "Knaek og Braek" und einem schönen Lachs am Band#h , auch wenn Du ihn dann wahrscheinlich zurücksetzen musst.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Frage 1 bis 4 hat Axel nicht nur schneller |rolleyes, sondern auch sehr kompetent beantwortet, daher werde ich mich auf Frage 5 konzentrieren. Wolfsbarsche werden in der Gegend um Hvide Sande nur gelegentlich als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Die Chancen sind dabei aber etwas südlicher um Bjerregard oder Nymindegab Strand besser als direkt um Hvide Sande. Gesucht werden sollten die Muschelbänke vor der Küste, also Strandgut analysieren! Alternativ soll es wohl ein gutes Stück nördlich um Thyboron herum Chancen geben. Gezielt (und vor allem mit der Spinnrute) befischt werden die Wölfe nicht, und das wohl auch aus gutem Grund. 

Wenn Du mit dem Bellyboot auf Hechte gehen willst, solltest Du auch den südlichen Ausläufern des Fjordes einen Besuch abstatten, da soll der Bestand auch sehr gut sein. Versuch mal von hier aus den südlichen "See" zu befischen. Grundsätzlich ist das Belly-Boot eine gute Idee, da Du sonst nur an wenigen Stellen ans Wasser komst.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Zu den Schutzonen an der Skjern-Au-Mündung und anderen Stellen des Ringköbing-Fjords und Stadil Fjordes gibt es hier https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=8646 übrigens eine Aufstellung mit Karten.


----------



## LAC (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Frage 1 bis 4 hat Axel nicht nur schneller |rolleyes, sondern auch sehr kompetent beantwortet, daher werde ich mich auf Frage 5 konzentrieren. Wolfsbarsche werden in der Gegend um Hvide Sande nur gelegentlich als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Die Chancen sind dabei aber etwas südlicher um Bjerregard oder Nymindegab Strand besser als direkt um Hvide Sande. Gesucht werden sollten die Muschelbänke vor der Küste, also Strandgut analysieren! Alternativ soll es wohl ein gutes Stück nördlich um Thyboron herum Chancen geben. Gezielt (und vor allem mit der Spinnrute) befischt werden die Wölfe nicht, und das wohl auch aus gutem Grund.
> 
> Wenn Du mit dem Bellyboot auf Hechte gehen willst, solltest Du auch den südlichen Ausläufern des Fjordes einen Besuch abstatten, da soll der Bestand auch sehr gut sein. Versuch mal von hier aus den südlichen "See" zu befischen. Grundsätzlich ist das Belly-Boot eine gute Idee, da Du sonst nur an wenigen Stellen ans Wasser komst.
> Grüße,
> Michael




Michael, 
wenn man keine karte hat bzw. nicht die genaue lage der "muschelbänke" kennt, sind die angeschwemmten muschelschalen ein gutes zeichen, dass dort eine muschelbank ist oder war- wenn die fischer sie nicht platt gemacht haben.

Was diese schalen jedoch nicht sagen ist, dass sie auf dem weg von der bank zum strand abgedriftet wurden, d.h. durch die strömung, nun haben wir mehrere strömungen hier, jedenfalls ist der tidenhub vor jütland immer noch einen halben meter - dieses nur als kleine information. 
Das wasser bewegt sich gewaltig um hvide sande, obwohl man es mit den augen nicht wahrnimmt, denn der tägliche ablauf aus dem fjord bewegt bis zu 22 millionen qm3.
Da bekommen einige beim angeln nasse füsse - weil sie ganz nah beim wolfsbarsch sein möchten.
Nur am rande erwähnt, es sind sehr neugierige fische und beim schorchlen kann man sie mit den schwimmflossen durch schlagen an der wasseroberfläche förmlich locken - sie kommen dann und schauen sich das spiel an. Die kleinste bewegung und sie sind verschwunden, kommen aber nach einigen minuten zurück und kommen dann ganz nah bis auf ein zwei meter zum taucher. - kein anglerlatein, erfahrung.
Nur zu empfehlen im mittelmeer nicht in der nordsee, da kommt dann der hubschrauber und holt den angler. 
Jedoch haben inzwischen die angler bzw. gerate hersteller auch festgestellt, dass man ihn mit küntlichen ködern, die geräusche abgeben überlisten kann.
Viel glück beim rascheln kann ich nur sagen |supergri wobei die zeit noch nicht reif ist, in einigen jahren sind mehr exemplare vor jütland.
Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Mefo#h

Bezieht sich dein Link nicht hauptsächlich auf Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer?

Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Die "Fredningsbelter"/Schutzzonen um die Au-Mündungen betreffen sowohl die Sportfischer als auch die Berufsfischer.
Einige Schutzzonen, wie z.B. im Hafen Hvide Sande betreffen nur Berufsfischer, was dann z.B. in dem Bild von HS durch den Textzusatz _"...er fiskeri med stang og snörre tilladt_" (Die Fischerei mit Rute und Schnur ist zugelassen) gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Danke
so gut ist mein Dänisch dann doch nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Gern geschehen #h , für so was sind solche Foren ja auch da, dass sich auch Fähigkeiten ergänzen...auch wenn mein dänisch noch weit weg entfernt von "gut" oder gar "perfekt" ist aber ich arbeite weiter daran#h
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Wenn Du* mit dem Bellyboot* auf Hechte gehen willst, solltest Du auch den südlichen Ausläufern des Fjordes einen Besuch abstatten, da soll der Bestand auch sehr gut sein. Versuch mal von hier aus den südlichen "See" zu befischen. Grundsätzlich ist das Belly-Boot eine gute Idee, da Du sonst nur an wenigen Stellen ans Wasser komst.
Grüße,
Michael[/QUOTE]



Ich bitte um äußerste Vorsicht. Immer die Windrichtung beachten, denn, solltest du aufs offene Wasser rausgedrückt 
werden, dann kommst du mit den Flossen nicht mehr zurück.
Der Start in Nymindegab kann dann mit viel Glück auch in
Ringköbing enden. Wellenhöhen von über 2m sind auf dem 
Fjord keine Seltenheit.


P.S.
Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.:m


----------



## LAC (7. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn Du* mit dem Bellyboot* auf Hechte gehen willst, solltest Du auch den südlichen Ausläufern des Fjordes einen Besuch abstatten, da soll der Bestand auch sehr gut sein. Versuch mal von hier aus den südlichen "See" zu befischen. Grundsätzlich ist das Belly-Boot eine gute Idee, da Du sonst nur an wenigen Stellen ans Wasser komst.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Ich bitte um äußerste Vorsicht. Immer die Windrichtung beachten, denn, solltest du aufs offene Wasser rausgedrückt 
werden, dann kommst du mit den Flossen nicht mehr zurück.
Der Start in Nymindegab kann dann mit viel Glück auch in
Ringköbing enden. Wellenhöhen von über 2m sind auf dem 
Fjord keine Seltenheit.


P.S.
Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.:m[/QUOTE]

Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht, der fjord ist ja kein put&take loch, der ist etwa 12 km breit und über 30 km lang - da kann sich der wind richtig entwickeln und austoben -leider ist etwa 50 % der fläche nicht tiefer als ein meter, dass ist die gefahr |supergri da könnte man drüber lachen, sollte man aber nicht.
Denn eine welle die bis zwei m hoch geht ist auch zwei meter tief - ist aber nicht möglich im fjord, sie wird gebrochen und somit  kommen wellen aus allen richtungen und das bellyboot könnte ein tanzender sarg für den angler werden. Hinzu kommt, dass die westliche seite vom fjord  ( holmslandklitt) sehr flach ist und man weit laufen muss, damit man sich ins belly boot setzen kann und die beine nicht zum anker werden.
Ich empfehle das angeln mit dem bellyboot wenn kein wind ist und nur im südlichen bereich, wo der alte ausläufer ist - dort sind auch stellen von 3 m tiefe im bereich der esehäusern bzw. weiter südlich.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Zu den Schutzonen an der Skjern-Au-Mündung und anderen Stellen des Ringköbing-Fjords und Stadil Fjordes gibt es hier https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=8646 übrigens eine Aufstellung mit Karten.


Eine neuere und besser illustrierte Aufstellung der Schutzzonen in Stadil- und Ringköbing Fjord gibt es hier als PDF zum Download http://www.fiskepleje.dk/upload/dfu...om_fiskeri_i_ringkoebing_og_stadil_fjorde.pdf


----------



## Bjoern S (11. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Moinsen!

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und den ganzen Tipps!

Dass die Lachssaison so weit in den Oktober reicht, ist schon mal verdammt geil! Auch wenn die Quote schon erreicht sein sollte und ich den Fisch zurücksetzten muss, würde mich das in keinster Weise stören. Nur mal einen am Band haben, wäre verdammt cool. Das letzte Mal war ich vor ungefähr 6 oder 7 Jahren im Frühjahr an der Skjern, aber außer Hechten ging nichts.

Worauf sollte man beim Lachsfischen eigentlich achten, mal abgesehen vom Gerät (kräftig).
Ich würde so vorgehen: ausgespülte Aussenkurven und ähnliches Suchen und diese Konstant abfischen oder sollte man sich einen Abschnitt vornehmen und diesen Stück für Stück abfischen ohne auf die Struktur zu achten. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Krautbewuchs in der Skjern aus? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass der mal ziemlich stark war!?

Zum Thema Belly Boat:
Ich bin nicht mehr so verrückt, bei Windgeschwindigkeiten über Stärke 3 mit dem Belly Boat aufs Wasser zu gehen, wenn der Wind nicht auflandig ist. Ich war schon mal in der Eckernförder Bucht bei Stärke 4 (schräg in die Bucht rein) mit dem BB auf dem Wasser. Das war schon grenzwertig vom Kraftaufwand her. Ich bin zwar fit durch mein Triathlontraining, aber nach gut 2 Stunden gingen mir dann auch so langsam die Kräfte aus, gegen den Wind anzupaddeln um zum Ausgangspunkt zurück zu kommen bzw. auf der Stelle zu bleiben. Ok, im schlimmsten Fall wäre ich in Eckernförde gelandet und hätte von meiner Freundin abgeholt werden müssen. 

Ich danke Euch noch Mal für Eure Antworten und werde berichten was so ging oder eben nicht ging. Zur Not muss halt noch ein Put & Take See herhalten.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. September 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

So übermässig kräftig braucht die Rute gar nicht zu sein, eine Rute mit 9-10 Fuss Länge und 'nem WG von 50 g reicht vollkommen aus. Darauf eine Rolle mit mit *GUTER BREMSE* auf der geflochtene mit 8-10 Kilo Tragkraft aufgespult ist. Ein Monovorfach (evtl. Fluorocarbon) von 1,5 m als Schock-Fänger ist nicht verkehrt. Was die Köder und aktuellen Fang-Plätze angeht würde ich mich bei Costas in seinem Laden in Tarm (www.fisknu.dk) beraten lassen, da bekommst Du neben allen notwendigen Lizenzen auch alle fängigen Köder und gute Tips zu Fangplätzen obendrein #6.
Aber prinzipiell ist "Suchen" angesagt, reines stationäres Fischen bringt eher selten was, man sollte schon ein paar "Kilometer fressen" und Strecken konzentriert und systematisch abfischen.
Zum aktuellen Krautbewuchs müssen sich Andere äussern, ich war bis jetzt immer nur im Frühjahr an der Skjern Au. Ich kenne es allerdings vom Herbst von anderen Auen, dass der Krautbewuchs nach dem Sommer durchaus beträchtlich sein kann. An einigen Auen wird im September allerdings durchaus mal mit einem Mähboot an dem starken Bewuchs gearbeitet...wie sieht das an der Skjern Au aus?#c
Das wichtigste für Deine Fangaussichten wird sein, dass der Wasserstand stimmt, ein "goldener" trockener Oktober mit klarem niedrigen Wasser wäre *nicht* ideal.
Ich wünsche Dir dennoch schon mal 'nen fetten "Silberbarren" ans Band!|wavey:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Moin was los in der Au ? Alle Lachse abgefischt ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Es scheint nicht so, dass alle Lachse abgefischt sind wenn ich mir die Fangzahlen online anschaue 
Es werden jeden Tag 5-10 Lachse gemeldet und auch die Grössen sind immer noch sehr beachtlich, auch in den letzten Tagen wurde Lachse bis deutlich über 100 cm (am 30.09. z.B. einer mit 111 cm) gefangen.
Aber es sieht aktuell so aus, dass bis zum Saisonende am 15.10. nicht ganz das zahlenmässige Ergebnis erreicht wird, welches die Rekord-Saison 2011 erbrachte mit 1264 Lachsen.
Aktuell stehen in der Statistik für 2012 1085 Lachse.
Noch Ende Juli war der "Zwischenstand" so, dass erneut eine Rekordsaison auf bestem Wege war. Dann "schwächelten" die Fangergebnisse für August (2011 474 Lachse/2012 254 Lachse)  und September (312 zu 236)  im Vergleich zum Vorjahr doch deutlich. Woran das lag, dazu müssen sich mal die "Spezis" vor Ort äussern. Waren die Wetter-/Wasserbedingungen schlecht? Waren weniger Angler "am Start" oder waren einfach weniger Fische als letztes Jahr im Fluss?
Aber insgesamt ist das hier "jammern auf allerhöchstem Niveau" |supergri, irgendwann musste die seit 2001 andauernde jährliche Steigerung der Lachsfänge mal ein Ende haben.
Ausserdem ist bisher das *Durschnittsgewicht* der Lachse mit bisher* 6,5 Kg* auf einem Rekordniveau, dass einige Flüsse in Schweden und Norwegen vor Neid erblassen lassen dürfte. :vik:
Die Fangzahlen der Meerforellen sind hingegen absehbar positiv gegenüber 2011. Schon jetzt sind über 380 Meerforellen gemeldet worden gegenüber nur 290 aus 2011.
Auch hier ist das Durschnittsgewicht mit 2,63 Kg sehr beachtlich#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hallo allerseits

Ein kurzer Zwischenbericht aus der Skjern Au. Es ist das erste Jahr, wo wir auch nach dem 15. September bis und mit dem 15. Oktober angeln dürfen. Also eine völlig neue Situation. Die Fänge haben gezeigt, dass die Lachse mit einer grosse Mehrheit gefärbt sind. Die kleine Lachse sind auch dieses Jahr ausgeblieben, deswegen ist die "kleine" Quote nicht aufgebraucht. Meerforelle gibt es so viele wie lange nicht mehr. Einzig Negatives ist der hoch Wasserstand seit Ende September. Sehr viele Stellen sind schlecht oder gar nicht zugänglich. Hätten dieses Problem nicht, dann würden die Fänge bestimmt zahlreicher.

Es sind also noch 4 Tage bis zum Ende und dann beginnt die lange Wartezeit bis zum - ohne Gewähr - 15. April.

Grüsse aus dem Norden,
Costas


----------



## Bjoern S (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

So, hier nun meine versprochener Bericht von dieser Woche an der Skjern. 

Trotz guter Bedingungen, angeblich viel Fisch im Fluss (genug Fangmeldungen und Fischkontakte erzählt bekommen) und guten Bedingungen (auch wenn das Wasser noch bisschen hoch und schnell war) habe ich in den insgesamt 3 Tagen an denen ich kontinuierlich die Strecke von Borris Krog beharkt habe, leider keinen Lachs gefangen. Naja, sollte nicht sein. So kanns gehen.
Allerdings habe ich gestern eine 57cm Meerforelle gefangen. Sie war schon leicht braun, deshalb habe ich sie wieder zurückgesetzt. 
Am Sonntag war ich an einem Put and Take See und habe zwei 50er Regenbogen mit je 1kg gefangen, die auch lecker waren. 
Das Belly Boat hat leider nicht mehr ins Auto gepasst, von daher konnte ich nicht auf den Fjord. Vom Wind her wäre es sowieso zu gefährlich gewesen. Die Surfer und Kiter waren zumindest sehr aktiv.

Also fahre ich nicht ganz fischlos nach Hause.

Nächste Woche gehts erstmal auf die Karpfenjagd in heimischen Gefilden.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps und die Skjern wird mich auch nochmal wiedersehen.


----------



## okram24 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Da fährt man im Sommer extra an die Skjern Au und dann:

...heute an der Elbe das:







Lachs 78cm!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Sollen wir Dich jetzt bedauern wg. Deines Fanges in der Elbe? :q
Nee, natürlich ein fettes "Petri Heil" zu dem Elbe-Lachs!

Aber um mal auf die Saison 2012 an der Skjern Au zurück zu kommen.
Am 15.10. ging dort die Saison zu Ende und inzwischen sollten alle "Spätmelder" eingetrudelt sein. Und wieder war es ein richtig gutes Jahr!#6

Es wurden 1218 Lachse (2011: 1264 Lachse) gemeldet mit einer Durschnittslänge von gut 85 cm und einem Durschnittsgewicht von gut 6,3 Kg (bestes Durchschnittsgewicht aller Zeiten!). 
Der grösste Lachs wog 20,4 Kg und war 121 cm lang.

An Meerforellen wurden 465 gemeldet (2011: 290 MeFos) was das beste MeFo-Ergebnis seit 2005 war. Die Durchschnittslänge lag bei gut 55 cm bei einem Durchschnittsgewicht von über 2,5 Kg.
Die grösste MeFo war 91 cm lang, Gewicht unbekannt, da sie wieder released wurde, schätzen würde ich bei der Länge auf *vorsichtig* 8 Kilo +

Insgesamt wurde also 1683 Wandersalmoniden gemeldet, was absoluter Zahlenrekord ist.

Als Vergleich hier mal die Zahlen aus der berühmten schwedischen Mörrum für 2012 (Quelle : http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/moerrumssaesonen-2012-i-tal )
Lachs 811 Stück mit grösstem Lachs von 17,7 Kilo
Meerforelle 1094 mit grösster MeFo von 10,14 Kilo
MeFo-Lachs-Hybriden 69 Stück

Da muss sich die Skjern Au durchaus nicht verstecken!#6#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

:mHallo Marko,#h

natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches "Petri".#6

Aber jetzt mal zum Tagesgeschehen.:m
Wenn alles normal läuft, dann bin ich ab 20.4.2013 an
der Skjern.
Habe mich ja bereits für Boardietreffen in "HS" stark gemacht,aber lässt sich das alternativ auch auf die Skjern
übertragen?
Könnte doch auch mal ein starkes Event werden.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hört sich hochinteressant an mit dem Treffen #6 , leider wird das im April mit mir nix:c , ich werde DK erst im September/Oktober 2013 wieder "heimsuchen", dann aber gleich für 3 Wochen :vik:, wenn auch nicht direkt an der Skjern Au sondern in Südwestjütland (Brede, Bröns und Ribe Au). 
Trotzdem werde ich in den 3 Wochen dann sicher mal die ca. 1,5h Fahrt nach Tarm "hochrutschen", um Costas in seinem neuen Laden zu besuchen und danach die Skjern Au evtl. um einen Lachs zu erleichtern.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hört sich hochinteressant an mit dem Treffen #6 , leider wird das im April mit mir nix:c , ich werde DK erst im September/Oktober 2013 wieder "heimsuchen", dann aber gleich für 3 Wochen :vik:, wenn *auch nicht direkt an der Skjern Au* sondern in Südwestjütland (Brede, Bröns und Ribe Au).
> Trotzdem werde ich in den 3 Wochen dann sicher mal die ca. 1,5h Fahrt nach Tarm "hochrutschen", um Costas in seinem neuen Laden zu besuchen und danach die Skjern Au evtl. um einen Lachs zu erleichtern.
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


#


Hallo Axel,#h

werde auch zwischen "HS" und Skjern pendeln. Aber das Jahr ist im April noch nicht zu Ende.
Für mich wäre auch ein "Boardietreffen" im Herbst zusätzlich
denkbar.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> #
> 
> 
> Für mich wäre auch ein "Boardietreffen" im Herbst zusätzlich
> denkbar.:m


 
Wenn das in den Zeitraum 14.09. -05.10. fallen sollte bin ich im Normalfall für alle "Schweinereien" offen


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn das in den Zeitraum 14.09. -05.10. fallen sollte bin ich im Normalfall für alle "Schweinereien" offen


 

Wenn die Knochen halten, dann stehe ich allen "Schweinereien" positiv gegenüber.#6
Sollten das mal demnächst vertiefen.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Jürgen, Du hast 'ne PN zu dem Thema |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> :mHallo Marko,#h
> 
> natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches "Petri".#6
> 
> ...



Hej Jürgen

Coole Idee #6 Ich werde zur dieser Zeit auch vor Ort sein :q. Wenn mehr dazukommen, können wir uns an der Au breit machen und die Lachse zählen. 

Gruss,
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen
> 
> Coole Idee #6 Ich werde zur dieser Zeit auch vor Ort sein :q. Wenn mehr dazukommen, können wir uns an der Au breit machen und die Lachse zählen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

werden wir demnächst bereden.:m


----------



## goeddoek (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Uha |supergri

Die Skjern Å steht bei mir auch noch auf der Programmliste. Auch wenn es mit 'nem Besuch in Hvide Sande bisher nicht geklappt hat  wär ein kleines Treffen im Herbst natürlich nicht übel :m


----------



## okram24 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Danke für die Petris!

So bin ich dieses Jahr doch noch zu meinem Lachs gekommen.
An der Skjern Au hatte ich im August "nur " eine Meerforelle von 58 cm, dank der guten Führung von Christian!


----------



## Costas (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> 
> So bin ich dieses Jahr doch noch zu meinem Lachs gekommen.
> An der Skjern Au hatte ich im August "nur " eine Meerforelle von 58 cm, dank der guten Führung von Christian!



....und womit hast du sie gefangen |kopfkrat`?


----------



## okram24 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> ....und womit hast du sie gefangen |kopfkrat`?



... mit dem SAVAGE GEAR Flying Eel Spinner (fluo orange gold)!
Diesen Spinner hat mir ein hervorragend informierter und sehr freundlicher Angelgerätehändler vor Ort in Tarn empfolen und günstig überlassen! #6

PS: Den Lachs aus der Elbe habe ich übrigens mit einem weißen Spro Playboy Gummifisch gefangen. Hing allerdings ganz knapp am Zusatzdrilling, den ich noch montiert hatte!
Vieleicht wäre Gummifisch in der Skjern Au doch mal einen Versuch wert!


----------



## towu (3. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Hi Leute ! 

Wir planen für nächstes Jahr einen Angeltag an der Skjern.
Dank MeFo bin ich schon um wichtige Infos reicher und die letzten 16 Seiten dieses Themas hab ich auch studiert 
Aber kann mir einer eine ungefähre Grammzahl der Köder für die Au empfehlen ? Einen Evtl. Mittelwert ? 


Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (4. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Das hängt sehr stark davon ab, wie es die letzte Woche vor Eurem Angelausflug geregnet hat. Irgendwas zwischen 10 und 20 Gramm wird es wohl sein. Genaueres kann man so weit im Voraus schwer sagen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



towu83 schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Wir planen für nächstes Jahr einen Angeltag an der Skjern.
> Dank MeFo bin ich schon um wichtige Infos reicher und die letzten 16 Seiten dieses Themas hab ich auch studiert
> ...



Wenn du dir Geld sparen möchtest dann kaufe die Köder vor Ort bei Costas.Preise sind bei Ihm uns ,aber die Köder sind sehr gut an der Skjern.Freund von mir hat hier für 300 € Kunstköder gekauft und mit was hat er gefangen? Costas Köder


----------



## towu (4. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

ja, so werde ich es wohl bzw. werden wir es wohl machen. Ich stehe ständig vor den Regalen , bin hin und her gerissen. Entscheide mich dann am Ende immer dafür noch mehr über die Skjern zu erfahren bevor ich endlich die Köderbox fülle |supergri.

Aber jetzt steht fest, dass ich den Laden von Costas aufsuchen werde, um die Köder zu kaufen.
So kann ich Ködertechnisch meine Ideen erstmal in die Hechtbox investieren , um im Fjord nicht schneider zu bleiben :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Moin,

bin noch nie Lachsfischen gewesen, hätte aber mal ein paar Fragen.

Würde für die Flüsse in Dänemark eine knapp 3m Rute mit 10-60 Gramm reichen?

Reicht eine 3000er Rolle, welche mit etwa 150m Stroft GTP S4 mit 10 Kg Tragkraft, gefüllt ist?

Und würde als Fluorocarbon das 36er FC1, ebenfalls von Stroft, reichen?

Danke schonmal.

Und ich finde das Engagement von Costas in diesem Thread klasse!
Wenn es mich mal an den Fluss zieht, dann schau ich bei dir im Laden vorbei!


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin noch nie Lachsfischen gewesen, hätte aber mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Allrounder27,#h

mit der Rute liegst du im richtigen Bereich. Was die Rolle angeht, so langt die Schnurfassung auch. Entscheident ist
mehr die Bremse. Sie sollte auch bei stärkerer Einstellung
absolut Ruckfrei arbeiten. Das machen aber in der relativ 
kleinen 3000er Größe nur wirklich gute Rollen.
Vielleicht besitzt du ja eine. 
Ein 0,35 (0,36) Vorfach sollte die unterste Grenze darstellen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Moin, 

Rolle wäre eine Daiwa Exist 3012. Zwar hab ich die noch nicht, aber liebäugel immer noch ein wenig. Alternativ halt Stella oder Certate, falls mit die 1,2T Euro dann doch zuviel werden. Meiner aktuellen Exists sind dafür wohl ein wenig zu klein.

Da bei Stroft die Angaben sehr genau sind, würd ich evtl. sogar ne 45er FC 1 einpacken.

Ein wenig Lust bekomme ich inzwischen schon, da mal vorbei zu schauen!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

Die meisten "lachsverdächtigen" Spinnköder liegen zwischen 15 und 30 g im Frühjahr.
Wichtig auf Lachs im Frühjahr ist, dass sie tief/grundnah geführt werden können.
Hol Dir ein paar "Kondome" (Flying-C-Spinner von Mepps) von 15-25 g in verschiedenen Farben und ein paar Hansen "Namsos" in 20-30 g und Du hast schon mal einen guten Grundstock. All diese Köder bekommst Du auch für reelle Preise bei Costas.#h 
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## towu (5. November 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2012*

#6

Danke Dir MeFo !

Viele Grüsse aus Hamburg


----------

